# Anyone in here who loves watchin MMA or UFC



## clockwork orange

Anyone in here who loves watchin MMA or UFC


----------



## Kennnie

Here I am


----------



## rdrr

I do!


----------



## clockwork orange

Kennnie said:


> Here I am





rdrr said:


> I do!


Cool!

Favorite fighters? Favorite fights?


----------



## rdrr

clockwork orange said:


> Cool!
> 
> Favorite fighters? Favorite fights?


Rampage, Sean Sherk, George Sotiropolous....

I don't have a favorite fight per se. Maybe the old PRIDE fights in general... they were always awesome.


----------



## Marakunda

You mean half naked guys rolling on the floor together? Yeah I love it! 

(Sarcasm to the max)

Once in a hotel, I was just switching channels then ufc came on... I sh*t bricks, and my whole family laughed. True story.


----------



## FTFADIA

Yeah love mma. Anyone watching rashad vs Ortiz tomorrow? Ortizs chances are pretty slim here I think but I also didnt think he had a chance vs bader so we'll see.


----------



## clockwork orange

Not really excited with 133. I hate Ortiz but im rooting for him to pull off another upset. I just love the underdogs. Cant wait to see Rory fight again. 
The best card so far was 132.. Im really excited with 136 its the most stacked card so far


----------



## FTFADIA

Yeah I'm not that excited for 133 but I never miss one. I actually hate rashad more not exactly sure why. Maybe it's his showboating in the cage especially after he knocked Liddell out. Though lately he has been less showboaty. But I'll be rooting for Ortiz. 

You really think 136 is the most stacked card? I like 134 with silva/Okami headlining better or jones/rampage on 135. To me both those cards seem more stacked than 136.


----------



## clockwork orange

Yeah 136 to me is shaping up to be the best card to come
Edgar vs Maynard
Florian vs Aldo
Sonnen vs Stann
Maia vs Santiago
Pettis vs Stephens 
Guillard vs Lauzon
Russow vs Herman

134 and 135 are good to but im really excited with 136 although not that of a main event compared to Jones vs Rampage
im excited for 
Pearson vs Barboza 
Forrest vs Rua 
Hughes vs Sanchez 
Gomi vs Diaz


----------



## FTFADIA

Oh last I checked I saw sonnen vs stann headlining 136 but if Aldo vs florian and Edgar vs Maynard is on there then that is a sick card. 

Aldo is a beast and previous to homminick was just wrecking everyone. Not sure who I'll be cheering for because florian is one of my favorite fighters as well. After their last bout Edgar vs Maynard should be fireworks as well though in really not a fan of either.


----------



## clockwork orange

Florian used to by my favorite as well but he didnt look good against Nunes. Hes gonna get crippled against Aldo has vicious leg kicks. 
Whos your picks on UFC 133?


----------



## FTFADIA

I do think Florian is in a world of hurt against Aldo. Aldo is just too fast, has superior striking as well as supposedly having the advantage in BJJ. 

I want ortiz to win but think Rashad will take this. Akiyama likes to stand and trade but with Belfort hands I think Akiyama is looking at a loss here. I think Akiyama should use his judo and get this to the ground and he'll have a chance otherwise its Belfort. Macdonald vs pyle should be interesting, young up-and-comer vs a veteran. Macdonald looked really good against Diaz last as well as condit before he got TKO so im gonna go with Macdonald. Even though Hammil looked bad vs Rampage I think hell take this but wouldnt be surprised if he loses. 

How about you what are you thinking?


----------



## clockwork orange

Florians leg couldnt match Aldo vicious leg kicks. If Florian can get Aldo to the ground that would be interesting. 
My picks is the same as your picks and same reasons as well. Pyle might pull off the upset here ive seen his fights against John Hathaway. Hathaway and Macdonald have similar style so it would be an interesting fight. Im still going for Rory win or lose.


----------



## MobiusX

I like Anderson Silva, Lyoto Machida, Rashad Evans, GSP.


----------



## CaffeineAddict

A few of my close friends have gotten me into watching it over the past few years.

I'm a big fan of Forrest Griffin. He's one heck of a 'no-quit' fighter, has a sense of humor and has written two pretty good books.

He was excellent against Franklin. Hope he can deliver the same result versus Shogun.


----------



## FTFADIA

@co yeah I'm cheering for rory cause he's young and I wanna see how far he can go. 

Lyoto and GSP are my two favorite fighters. Both are such humble and smart fighters.


----------



## clockwork orange

Damn Rashad has gotten a way lot better. Although i hate him he really put on the his best performance and i think he may have a chance to beat Jones. 
Awesome fights @133 lots 4 of 5 finishes on the main card. Rory was impressive.

GSP used to be my favorite when i was first watching UFC but not anymore.


----------



## FTFADIA

Rashad looked really good against Tito. That knee to the sternum was devastating. Cant wait to see Rashad vs Jon jones, I still dont think Rashad will win that fight but it maybe closer than I think now.

Rory looked pretty amazing as well and hes still so young, he could have a really bright future ahead of him. What are the chances you think hes on roids though? He's amazingly strong ie triple suplexing Nate diaz and he always has major back acne. 

And Im canadian so GSP has to be a favorite of mine lol.


----------



## clockwork orange

You better change your Favorite fighter now that Rory lives up to the hype. Rorys potential can surpass GSP. He just needs to improve on what GSP does best. His takedowns and TDD.
Im not really impress with GSP anymore. He was once my favorite fighter. 
I have no idea if Rory is on roids or not. But i dont think hes on roids. Isnt there a medical test after the fights? He slammed Diaz because he was just on the right position. And Diaz deserves it lol. 

I agree Rashad wont defeat Jones but hes chances are a lot higher after 133. 

Next event will be Hardy vs Ltyle.. But im excited with the Jim Miller vs Bendo


----------



## FTFADIA

Well I dont think Rory has yet lived up to the hype yet. People are touting him as being potentially better than gsp but he needs some wins over elites before I can say hes lived up to that hype. He is certainly on his way and I always cheer for him, he will probably become a favorite of mine if he can keep his momentum. 

This next card is really good for a freebie. Lytle vs Hardy is gonna be fireworks and Jim miller vs bendo gonna be exciting as well. Jim miller is such a solid fighter but doesnt really get any attention for his skills. A couple of wins and I think he should get a title shot. The fight Im most excited for is actually Oliveira vs cerrone. Oliveira is such a young and talented fighter and I think that he has the potential to be an elite fighter. Its gonna be interesting to see how he fairs against Cerrone.


----------



## clockwork orange

I think Rory does live up to the hype. He has better striking skills than GSP imo. He dominated condit who is a very good striker even though he lost at the end. He tossed around Diaz, and stop Mike Pyle who is a very serious WW and the only guy to submit Jon Fitch and defeated the undefeated Hathaway.
Jim Miller has become one of my favorite fighters. Hes really well rounded. Hes got great submission and very good stand up. Oliviera will be tested against Cerrone.

My picks are: Lytle, Miller, Amir and Oliviera


----------



## rdrr

clockwork orange said:


> I think Rory does live up to the hype. He has better striking skills than GSP imo. He dominated condit who is a very good striker even though he lost at the end. He tossed around Diaz, and stop Mike Pyle who is a very serious WW and the only guy to submit Jon Fitch and defeated the undefeated Hathaway.
> Jim Miller has become one of my favorite fighters. Hes really well rounded. Hes got great submission and very good stand up. Oliviera will be tested against Cerrone.
> 
> My picks are: Lytle, Miller, Amir and Oliviera


GSP is one of the most overrated fighters in the UFC. his standup is suspect at best. The fact he didn't put away Jake Shields in his last fight says a lot. He basically is scared to lose all that he has built up so he plays it safe in every fight. I don't blame him for that lol. Mcdonald hasnt faced top top competition just yet. Let's not board the Dana White hype train too fast. Mike Pyle is a 35 year old gatekeeper. Put him in a rematch vs. Condit and see who fares better.

I say for next UFC main card picks:
Hardy, Bendo, Cowboy, Dollaway, Sadollah


----------



## clockwork orange

Pyle is 35 but he was 8-2 and on a 3 fight winning streak. Upsetting Hathaway. Pyle is no gatekeeper. Hes a serious contender. Im really impress with Rory even after the Condit fight alone.
My picks are opposite to yours except for Dolloway and Amir


----------



## rdrr

clockwork orange said:


> Pyle is 35 but he was 8-2 and on a 3 fight winning streak. Upsetting Hathaway. Pyle is no gatekeeper. Hes a serious contender. Im really impress with Rory even after the Condit fight alone.
> My picks are opposite to yours except for Dolloway and Amir


Most if not all of his wins were against people who are now retired, got cut from the UFC, or were of lower skill level. I did see the Hathaway fight, and he fought well, esp. with the mounted crucifix he got. Maybe Hathaway isnt as good as he showed in the Sanchez fight? I can rattle off many people Dana and Joe Rogan have hyped to no end who ended up fizzling out.


----------



## clockwork orange

I dont really on some guys dana or joe hype up until i saw their fights. 
And Rory impress me a lot same as JBJ did. He only lacks a little wrestling.
He striking is way too much better than GSP.


----------



## FTFADIA

clockwork orange said:


> I think Rory does live up to the hype. He has better striking skills than GSP imo.


I don't see how you can say that Rory lives up to the hype. He's being hyped as better than GSP when his greatest victory to date is Mike Pyle. I dont see how you can say he lives up to a guy that has cleared out an entire division. Can Rory get there? Its likely but no way has he lived up to the hype just yet. If you mean to say that he has the skills to eventually back this hype up then Ill agree to that. I think what you mean is he has got the potential.

As for him having better striking than GSP, I dont know if that is valid either. Does he have more power? Yeah I can concede that. Is he more technical? I dont think Rory is. GSP out struck Thiago Alves on the feet who is a way better striker than anyone that Rory has faced to date. What gives GSP an advantage in the striking department is his threat of the takedown, something that Rory is nowhere near in skill. I really believe that it is way to early to say that Rory has better striking. GSP has proven himself time and time again while Rory though talented still has much to prove.


----------



## FTFADIA

rdrr said:


> GSP is one of the most overrated fighters in the UFC. his standup is suspect at best. The fact he didn't put away Jake Shields in his last fight says a lot.


Do not agree with any of this. GSP maybe slightly overrated but nowhere near one of the most overrated fighters in the UFC. There was a post on overrated fighters on sherdog and anyone who mentioned GSP was basically called a troll, so I dont see how you can say GSP is one of the most overrated fighters. If we are talking about overrated fighters than all time has to be Brendan Vera. I think Brock lesnar was really overrated before and still is a bit now. Right now the most overrated fighter I think is Nick Diaz, I love Nick but he really has been hand picked opponents and fighting lesser tier guys in strikeforce. Now that he is fighting GSP everyone is talking about how he is gonna destroy GSP, it can happen but I believe his chances are slim.

I dont see how you can say GSP standup is suspect at best. Is it the best in the division? No but he outstruck many fighters standing like hughs, koschek, fitch and alves. Bloody elbow also did a breakdown on how well he uses the superman punch, and labeled him a good striker but not elite like Anderson silva. So I would have to say his stand up is one of the best in the division but not the best.

The most absurd statement though is using the fact that he didnt put away Jake shields. My question to you: who has TKO'd Jake Shields? One person, early in his career. Atleast GSP beat him. Henderson didnt put away shields and infact lost to him, Carlos Condit couldnt put him away and lost as well, so did Okami, Lawler, Miller and Kampmann. Are you saying that you dont think much of these fighters as well. That statement really discredits not only GSP and Jake Shields but all the fighters that they have fought.


----------



## clockwork orange

Yeah thats what i mean hes got skills, potential and he'll be a contender soon. He just needs to improve on his wrestling. 
As far as striking goes Rory is way better than GSP imo. GSPs main advantage is his takdedowns and the threat of takedowns which will have opponents hesitating to strike. GSP stand up was not good on his last fight. He keep throwing the same overhand right and he doesnt throw any power combinations.


----------



## FTFADIA

Sorry guys if Im coming off a little pissy, not my intentions at all. Been having a bad few days, but I do really enjoy talking mma with everyone. Anyways its gonna be some good fights tomorrow.

My picks are all the same as you CO with the exception of Amir, I want him to win but not so sure he can pull it off this time. 

I dont know if you guys sports bet but the line is pretty pick em for lytle and Hardy. I think Lytle should definitely be a favorite if he takes Hardy down but not sure if he is gonna do that or not. I think there is value in putting down money on Lytle esp if he becomes the betting underdog.

Also think there is value in Oliveira, at only a slight fav at about -120. I think alot of these WEC guys are getting hyped on fighting lesser tier guys and now that the wec are in the UFC they are losing or not looking as good against the tougher competition.


----------



## clockwork orange

No problem. Not really some big name but i believe the fights will be great. This is an exciting card to watch..
Lytle shouldnt be the underdog. But everyone expect a stand up war on this one. Lylte wont take it to the ground until he'll be in trouble or he gets rock. He always puts on exciting fights for the fans. That might be the reason why the bets are pretty even. 
Cerrone looks good on his last fight.. 
Did you bet?


----------



## FTFADIA

Im gonna bet on Lytle but my bro told me that the line should get better coming on fight time, so Im gonna wait for the better line. 

I dont know maybe Im just a really big Oliveira fan, but I think he is gonna be too fast and hungry for Cerrone. Cerrone is the more popular fighter so I believe money will also come in on him closer to the fight so Im gonna wait on that as well. 

The rest of the card is gonna be great as well just not sure how much value there is on betting on the rest of the card. Though Im no expert by any means.


----------



## FTFADIA

Just read that lytle is retiring after this fight. I don't take that as a good sign. Is his body failing him? Is his head not in this anymore? Is he gonna go out there and just put on a show for his last fight and not worry about winning? I don't think I'm gonna be betting lytle anymore.


----------



## clockwork orange

I think he already announced that when he took the Hardy fight.. Hes 37 yrs old. 
Id still go with Lytle. Yeah he said hes gonna go out there and put on a show and he wont pull off an Anthony Johnson tactic. Hes fighting for the fans. That is why the odds got even. If he fight smart the odds wont be even. He can easily win the fight if he wants to. Take Hardy down. But he'll slug it out and Hardy has very good striking

You can bet on Miller. He'll beat Bendo..


----------



## uffie

Nick Diaz > GSP


----------



## clockwork orange

Bad game plan on Jim Miller. He took a risk of pulling a submission and it cost him the title shot. 
Very good main event.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I'm surprised people think GSP is over-rated. All the GSP haters thought Shields would beat him, and yet GSP still won, while fighting half the fight with one eye. If you beat the top contender in your weight class, with one eye, and I don't think you're over-rated.


----------



## MindOverMood

uffie said:


> Nick Diaz > GSP












Oh and R.I.P Shawn Tompkins:|


----------



## FTFADIA

uffie said:


> Nick Diaz > GSP


This is exactly why I think Nick Diaz, who I love, is the most overrated fighter.

Great card last sunday, I might have to eat my words about the WEC guys. Still shocked on how badly Cerrone crushed Oliveira. I officially hate the guy, first hes going out with Brittney Palmer and now he destroys one of my favorite young prospects. Also shocked on how good Bendo looked against miller, I thought he had a chance at winning but didnt think he would dominate miller like that. And shouldnt have taken me bet off Lytle, great end to an amazing career.


----------



## clockwork orange

I dont think GSP is overated. He dominates all of his fights against the best contenders on WW. Hes just fighting safe and hes striking isnt that great on his last fight. 
Nick Diaz hasnt been tested yet and remains to be seen. Hes the opposite of GSP. 
I think He's overated coz i believe he has to win 1 fight in the UFC before facing GSP. That said he took risks on his fights and he puts on a show. 

Im surprised Cerrone walk through Oliviera like that. I didnt know Cerrone was dating Brittney Palmer and shes not been on the last 2 events. 
Jim Miller could have won the fight if he didnt forced the submission and stay on his feet. He has better striking imo and even drop Bendo on the 3rd while his hands are tired from pulling a lot of sub attempts. 
Almost all of my picks are wrong lol


----------



## FTFADIA

clockwork orange said:


> I dont think GSP is overated. He dominates all of his fights against the best contenders on WW. Hes just fighting safe and hes striking isnt that great on his last fight.
> Nick Diaz hasnt been tested yet and remains to be seen. Hes the opposite of GSP.
> I think He's overated coz i believe he has to win 1 fight in the UFC before facing GSP. That said he took risks on his fights and he puts on a show.
> 
> Im surprised Cerrone walk through Oliviera like that. I didnt know Cerrone was dating Brittney Palmer and shes not been on the last 2 events.
> Jim Miller could have won the fight if he didnt forced the submission and stay on his feet. He has better striking imo and even drop Bendo on the 3rd while his hands are tired from pulling a lot of sub attempts.
> Almost all of my picks are wrong lol


Actually I think Nick Diaz has been tested and he's good but not great. Anytime he fights anybody with a solid ground game he losses ex Diego Sanchez, Sean sherk, Karo parisyan. There's a reason Nick Diaz has done so well in strikeforce, its because he hasn't fought any wrestlers. Put him in there against fitch, koschek, GSP and he'll most likely lose.

No worries CO I got alot of my picks wrong as well. Cerrone and Bendo really surprised me. Also Karlos Vemola, he looked amazing last time in how he manhandled Petruzelli and now he looked awful. How does a 6 time national Czech wrestling champ get out wrestled by a BJJ guy? If there is any bets to be made against the Czech wrestling team I want in.


----------



## clockwork orange

FTFADIA said:


> Actually I think Nick Diaz has been tested and he's good but not great. Anytime he fights anybody with a solid ground game he losses ex Diego Sanchez, Sean sherk, Karo parisyan. There's a reason Nick Diaz has done so well in strikeforce, its because he hasn't fought any wrestlers. Put him in there against fitch, koschek, GSP and he'll most likely lose.
> 
> No worries CO I got alot of my picks wrong as well. Cerrone and Bendo really surprised me. Also Karlos Vemola, he looked amazing last time in how he manhandled Petruzelli and now he looked awful. How does a 6 time national Czech wrestling champ get out wrestled by a BJJ guy? If there is any bets to be made against the Czech wrestling team I want in.


No that was a long time ago when he got beat by Sanchez, Sherk and Parisyan.. He has improved as a fighter if they fought now im sure he will beat them. 
I agree with you on he will have trouble fighting wrestlers and he'll get beat by Fitch and GSP. Still he his an exciting fighter and more exciting than GSP.

Karlos Vemola for me was supposed to be a prospect on the LHW he looked great against Petruzelli.. Next will be UFC 134 Brazil


----------



## VanDamMan

^---Agreed. ND has an awesome ground game. As awesome as GSP?? Maybe. GSP is much more dynamic on the ground though and can out-perform ND.


----------



## Winds

I am way behind as far as what is going on in MMA. The sport has grown a lot though.


----------



## Zangerita

clockwork orange said:


> Anyone in here who loves watchin MMA or UFC


I really like watching it. I'd love to see more ladies involved though. One of the reasons I started sanshou was because I like watching fights.


----------



## FTFADIA

clockwork orange said:


> No that was a long time ago when he got beat by Sanchez, Sherk and Parisyan.. He has improved as a fighter if they fought now im sure he will beat them.
> I agree with you on he will have trouble fighting wrestlers and he'll get beat by Fitch and GSP. Still he his an exciting fighter and more exciting than GSP.
> 
> Karlos Vemola for me was supposed to be a prospect on the LHW he looked great against Petruzelli.. Next will be UFC 134 Brazil


I gotta disagree on Diaz improving very much at least in the wrestling department. He has never fought any wrestlers since his time in the UFC so I just dont see any evidence to support that he has improved his takedown defense. The only area of improvement that I can clearly see is his power though. Those little pitter-patter shots actually got power behind them now.

Karlos Vemola did look pretty good against Petruzelli. Too bad he cant really wrestle.

Did you see UFC 134? Really great card. A lot of good knock outs and some more awesome highlight reels to add to Anderson Silva already amazing resume. Anderson Silva is just phenomenal, the way he makes these great fighters look like amateurs with his speed, timing and precision is unreal.



Zangerita said:


> I really like watching it. I'd love to see more ladies involved though. One of the reasons I started sanshou was because I like watching fights.


Thats cool that you take sanshou! You enjoying it? You get good enough and you can become the female version of Cung Le.


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd

FTFADIA said:


> Anderson Silva is just phenomenal, the way he makes these great fighters look like amateurs with his speed, timing and precision is unreal.


His arrogance will be his downfall.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

...I still think GSP could beat him. I think he could get Silva to his back and finish him that way. These clowns trying to stand and trade punches with Silva are, well, clowns.


----------



## FTFADIA

THEuTASTEsOFeINKd said:


> His arrogance will be his downfall.


I don't think it will be so much his arrogance that will cause his downfall but his age. Athletes in combat sport have a huge drop off in their reaction time and speed as they get older and when that happens Silva's ability to dodge with head movement will suffer greatly. Silva is getting old for an athlete and if he doesnt retire soon he risks falling off that cliff.

Also at the end of UFC 134 somewhere in the back Okami and Griffin are hugging it out and saying "its okay buddy I know how it feels" lol.


----------



## clockwork orange

Zangerita said:


> I really like watching it. I'd love to see more ladies involved though. One of the reasons I started sanshou was because I like watching fights.


Thats good for you.. 
About female fighters in mma i think theres still not enough talent to get them into the ufc yet. Maybe in the future it will get stack.



FTFADIA said:


> I gotta disagree on Diaz improving very much at least in the wrestling department. He has never fought any wrestlers since his time in the UFC so I just dont see any evidence to support that he has improved his takedown defense. The only area of improvement that I can clearly see is his power though. Those little pitter-patter shots actually got power behind them now.
> 
> Karlos Vemola did look pretty good against Petruzelli. Too bad he cant really wrestle.
> 
> Did you see UFC 134? Really great card. A lot of good knock outs and some more awesome highlight reels to add to Anderson Silva already amazing resume. Anderson Silva is just phenomenal, the way he makes these great fighters look like amateurs with his speed, timing and precision is unreal.


Yes thats true Diaz has not improved on his tdd nor we havent seen it if he did. I still think GSP will take him down and decision him.. That said, Diaz is a threat off his back. 
He did improved on his boxing, endurance, toughness. If the fight stays on the feet GSP will have a hard time and i sometimes think Diaz will pressure him and GSP will choke if it stays on the feet

Yeah 134 is a blast. I didnt expect it will be that good. That is absolutely Silva's night and for the Brazilians.. Big win for Big Nog too.. I was counting him out at first.


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd

FTFADIA said:


> I don't think it will be so much his arrogance that will cause his downfall but his age. Athletes in combat sport have a huge drop off in their reaction time and speed as they get older and when that happens Silva's ability to dodge with head movement will suffer greatly. Silva is getting old for an athlete and if he doesnt retire soon he risks falling off that cliff.
> 
> Also at the end of UFC 134 somewhere in the back Okami and Griffin are hugging it out and saying "its okay buddy I know how it feels" lol.


Man I dunno. I mean sometimes silva just lets the guy punch him in the face like the above gif and in the future I can see someone totally capitalizing on that.

Lol I didn't see that but it instantly reminded me of this pic:










By the way how did griffen even get a shot a silva he's such a bum. lol


----------



## Xande

Yup, my favorite sport. Lol it's the only sport I actually care about the fighters, unlike other sports which I don't look up what's happening with the players. I try not to miss any fight.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Looks like Nick Diaz has just been dropped from his title fight against GSP, replaced by Carlos Condit, because Diaz missed two media events in Toronto, and then Vegas...what an idiot.


----------



## MindOverMood

the cheat said:


> Looks like Nick Diaz has just been dropped from his title fight against GSP, replaced by Carlos Condit, because Diaz missed two media events in Toronto, and then Vegas...what an idiot.


*Waits for uffie to reply*

Don't be scared homie :lol


----------



## AnimeV

Nick Diaz is so stupid!!! I hear he was fixing to make 2 million for this fight. He's the guy that's always *****ing about not making enough money. 

Meh, I'm a fan of Carlos Condit but I really wanted to see the Diaz fight. *cries* Diaz has the it-factor that Condit doesn't have. lol


----------



## vanilla90

Nick Diaz has social anxiety, cesar gracie admitted it, Nick's admitted it. It's been out there for a while, he's always had trouble attending press conferences and interviews. In the interviews he has had, he's seemed very uncomfortable and never makes eye contact with the camera or interviewer.


----------



## FTFADIA

vanilla90 said:


> Nick Diaz has social anxiety, cesar gracie admitted it, Nick's admitted it. It's been out there for a while, he's always had trouble attending press conferences and interviews. In the interviews he has had, he's seemed very uncomfortable and never makes eye contact with the camera or interviewer.


Is it confirmed Diaz has SA? I know Cesar Gracie speculated he thought Diaz had SA to mma junkie. Do you have a link to Diaz admitting to this?

I'm pretty shocked that Diaz of all people would have SA. I always thought he was just private and hated media stuff but I guess it looks more plausible now that I look back on it.


----------



## clockwork orange

He shows some signs of SA.. Im glad Diaz vs Penn is what i've been waiting for since Diaz has been rumored to head into the UFC.. This is gonna be fireworks and the most intriguing match up this year


----------



## VanDamMan

I've hear things throughout the years that made me suspect ND has SA. I have a feeling there is more to the story though than Nick simply not showing up.


----------



## uffie

MindOverMood said:


> *Waits for uffie to reply*
> 
> Don't be scared homie :lol


Lucky for gsp. Now we will get the awesome fight between bj penn and nick diaz. Id rather watch this fight any day. Rather than gsp trying to lay on diaz the whole time.


----------



## rdrr

uffie said:


> Lucky for gsp. Now we will get the awesome fight between bj penn and nick diaz. Id rather watch this fight any day. Rather than gsp trying to lay on diaz the whole time.


maybe diaz couldnt wait to get his "medicine", the same stuff he used to defeat gomi in pride with. i doubt he has social anxiety, maybe he just has something called an ego and is immature. i dont think anyone enjoys talking to the press as an athlete. even gsp said he hated doing media tours. when you have yes men around you it is hard to change. strikeforce were also enablers. diaz is only a product of his environment and cesar gracie in that regard is partly to blame.


----------



## LittleBearBrah

Huge MMA and UFC FAN! Looking forward to watching my boy Cain fight Dos Santos. I'm a bit nervous about this match-up, but I believe in my bro!


----------



## Pedrofilipovic

haha, Huge MMA fan as well.. I like the UFC but I really really miss Pride. I prefered their rules, plus the Ring over the cage (no space for wall-and-stall).

GoldenBear: I'm going for Dos Santos, but I also have a bad feeling about this one. 2 beasts.


----------



## Xande

rdrr said:


> maybe diaz couldnt wait to get his "medicine", the same stuff he used to defeat gomi in pride with. i doubt he has social anxiety, maybe he just has something called an ego and is immature. i dont think anyone enjoys talking to the press as an athlete. even gsp said he hated doing media tours. when you have yes men around you it is hard to change. strikeforce were also enablers. diaz is only a product of his environment and cesar gracie in that regard is partly to blame.


Lol, it's not like used roids to fight gomi.

Yeah I do think he is just immature and quite not all there. He should've just attended the press conference, I really wanted to see that fight. It could've been that he wanted more time to prepare to GSP, etc, I dunno lol just coming up with different theories.

Hmm...just noticed the time, haha been telling myself I was going to sleep 20 mins ago


----------



## clockwork orange

I read that he was diagnosed of ADHD.. I think the card has made it even more exciting. I always wanted to see Diaz vs Penn.. 
UFC Fight Night 25 Ellenberger finishes Shields in just 1 round. It took GSP 5 rounds and never finish Shields. Same as Dan Hardy fight, Condit KO Hardy on the 2nd


----------



## clockwork orange

UFC 135 Jones vs Rampage. Who do you got on the card to win?


----------



## Kennnie

Jones but im pulling for rampage! 
War Fireball kid!


----------



## clockwork orange

I also would like to see Nate Diaz get knocked out but i doubt it he has better skillset than Gomi.


----------



## FTFADIA

Really stoked to watch Jones vs Rampage tomorrow! Anyone see them on Jimmy Kimmel? I thought they both did a good job of representing the UFC and hyping the fight, though Rampage was way funnier and charismatic than the Jones who came off a bit awkward. Really hope Rampage wins but don't think its gonna happen. If anyone hasn't seen them on Jimmy Kimmel here it is.











LMAO at black gremlin.


----------



## FTFADIA

I guess this site doesnt let you embed videos.


----------



## clockwork orange

135 is a good card but UFC 136 is the best


----------



## uffie

wow Jon Jones is the most complete mma figher of all time.


----------



## clockwork orange

He has a big reach advantage that he puts to good use. Rampage didnt let his hands go or maybe cutting Jones and throw some body shots to slow him down..
Gomi did looked bad against Diaz. He looked like he didnt even train for that fight.


----------



## iChoseThisName

Big MMA fan, my favourite fighters include BJ Penn, Fedor, Dan Henderson, Anderson Silva and Jon Fitch. For UFC 136 I see Maynard, Aldo and Sonnen winning.


----------



## scooby

136 is stacked! Can't wait, hoping to see Jlau pull off a win but Guillard has been looking really good lately. Pretty much all the fights top to bottom have me excited.


----------



## rdrr

my picks for main card on sat:

maynard (split decision)
aldo (tko)
stann (by triangle lol) 
phan (unanimous decision)
guillard (by tko)


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

uffie said:


> wow Jon Jones is the most complete mma figher of all time.


He's no GSP...

Kidding, but MMA is a humbling sport...let's wait and see how he does in his next few fights. Would love to see him fight Silva, before it's too late.


----------



## rdrr

the cheat said:


> He's no GSP...
> 
> Kidding, but MMA is a humbling sport...let's wait and see how he does in his next few fights. Would love to see him fight Silva, before it's too late.


He just bought a Bentley Continental GT, so he must be ballin'. He uses his insane reach advantage to throw single shots. I don't think he is "complete" moreso that he is a stylistic nightmare for most fighters in the division. Having a 12 inch reach advantage, it is almost impossible to get inside, especially for a brawler like Rampage. See: Cruz vs Johnson, similar problem.


----------



## clockwork orange

136 is the best card of the year. 
im going Edgar, Aldo, Sonnen, Guillard, Phan


----------



## scooby

clockwork orange said:


> 136 is the best card of the year.
> im going Edgar, Aldo, Sonnen, Guillard, Phan


Yeah, card looks sick. Though I do think 137 is slightly better. 2 awesome cards back to back.


----------



## FTFADIA

clockwork orange said:


> 136 is the best card of the year.
> im going Edgar, Aldo, Sonnen, Guillard, Phan


Nice picks clockwork, you got 4/5. I picked Maynard, Aldo sonnen, guillard, phan, but only bet on Aldo and sonnen 

How the hell does Maynard gas out 2 times in a row?!!! WTF. I was cheering for him at first then after round two switched to Edgar's side cause how the hell does Maynard make the same mistake twice? Good for Edgar he's a true warrior.

Thought Lauzon was gonna get crushed, so happy he won, I hate Guillard.


----------



## FTFADIA

Oh yeah anyone know who that new ring girl is? Very cute girl next door type, instead of ****ty ring girl type. I hope she replaces shawndella or however you spell her name.


----------



## scooby

Yeah I picked Guillard to win, though Lauzon is one of my fav fighters he's so exciting. I mean he doesn't have 6 bonuses in a row for no reason.


----------



## clockwork orange

FTFADIA said:


> Nice picks clockwork, you got 4/5. I picked Maynard, Aldo sonnen, guillard, phan, but only bet on Aldo and sonnen
> 
> How the hell does Maynard gas out 2 times in a row?!!! WTF. I was cheering for him at first then after round two switched to Edgar's side cause how the hell does Maynard make the same mistake twice? Good for Edgar he's a true warrior.
> 
> Thought Lauzon was gonna get crushed, so happy he won, I hate Guillard.


Yeah Lauzon is an exciting fighter most of his wins are on the first round. He's got some really good submission skills and his stand up is improving. He just needs to work out on his cardio and he'll be a force to reckon with at 155. 
Im glad Guillard got sub coz if he won he will be cockier than he used to and disrespect some fighters its a good thing he lost.


----------



## General Shy Guy

Loved the Maynard/Edgar fight. It really looked like the first fight, with Edgar getting his *** kicked in the first round and then coming back. Great finish.

As a fan of striking, I really enjoyed the Phan/Garcia bout too. Technical striking versus power punching, good stuff.


----------



## iChoseThisName

http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/news?slug=ys-mmaweekly_gsp_injured101811
Noooooo!!


----------



## General Shy Guy

iChoseThisName said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/news?slug=ys-mmaweekly_gsp_injured101811
> Noooooo!!


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

So lame.


----------



## iChoseThisName

General Shy Guy said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> So lame.


At least there is still Penn vs Diaz. That should be cool. I am really getting sick of these injuries that happen only a week or two or sometimes even days from the event.


----------



## FTFADIA

This. I'm super bummed out now. I bet GSP early and got a good line. Now I'm gonna have to bet on Penn against Diaz to get my gamble on.


----------



## clockwork orange

If im a betting man i would pick Diaz to win.. FTFADIA do you bet online?


----------



## clockwork orange

I think Penn vs Diaz is more exciting than GSP vs Condit.


----------



## FTFADIA

clockwork orange said:


> If im a betting man i would pick Diaz to win.. FTFADIA do you bet online?


Yeah I bet online. I like Penn in this fight because 1 I'm a huge Penn fan 2 I think Penn has better boxing and bjj 3 Penn has been fighting tougher competition. I'm glad it's a three rounder for Penn because cardio could definitely be an issue in a 5 rounder. I like Diaz as well and they both are entertaining as hell, so it should be a great fight.


----------



## iChoseThisName

FTFADIA said:


> Yeah I bet online. I like Penn in this fight because 1 I'm a huge Penn fan 2 I think Penn has better boxing and bjj 3 Penn has been fighting tougher competition. I'm glad it's a three rounder for Penn because cardio could definitely be an issue in a 5 rounder. I like Diaz as well and they both are entertaining as hell, so it should be a great fight.


Yeah I agree, I cant really see Diaz finishing Penn or getting a decision (unless it is a trademark bad decision UFC fights are prone to). Diaz gets cut pretty easy it seems to me, so I could even see it stopped due to cuts, though I hope not. FOTY it will be imo.


----------



## clockwork orange

FTFADIA said:


> Yeah I bet online. I like Penn in this fight because 1 I'm a huge Penn fan 2 I think Penn has better boxing and bjj 3 Penn has been fighting tougher competition. I'm glad it's a three rounder for Penn because cardio could definitely be an issue in a 5 rounder. I like Diaz as well and they both are entertaining as hell, so it should be a great fight.


I agree Penn has better boxing. I think on BJJ i could give the edge to Diaz coz he did submit a lot of guys. The Advantages of Diaz is his pace, cardio, endurance, toughness, height and reach..

What betting site do you recommend? How does it work? what are the full requirements to bet?


----------



## iChoseThisName

clockwork orange said:


> I agree Penn has better boxing. I think on BJJ i could give the edge to Diaz coz he did submit a lot of guys. The Advantages of Diaz is his pace, cardio, endurance, toughness, height and reach..
> 
> What betting site do you recommend? How does it work? what are the full requirements to bet?


I dunno bout giving Diaz the BJJ edge. Pretty even imo, though Penn has submitted the better names (Florian, Hughes, Gomi). Diaz has Scott Smith, Cyborg and Gomi.


----------



## MindOverMood

I hope BJ derails the Nick Diaz hype train.


----------



## iChoseThisName

Some things I can see Penn having trouble with are Diaz's 4" reach advantage and that he is a southpaw. I almost cant wait for it!!


----------



## FTFADIA

clockwork orange said:


> FTFADIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I bet online. I like Penn in this fight because 1 I'm a huge Penn fan 2 I think Penn has better boxing and bjj 3 Penn has been fighting tougher competition. I'm glad it's a three rounder for Penn because cardio could definitely be an issue in a 5 rounder. I like Diaz as well and they both are entertaining as hell, so it should be a great fight.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree Penn has better boxing. I think on BJJ i could give the edge to Diaz coz he did submit a lot of guys. The Advantages of Diaz is his pace, cardio, endurance, toughness, height and reach..
> 
> What betting site do you recommend? How does it work? what are the full requirements to bet?
Click to expand...

I would say Penn is the more accomplished grappler but gotta agree with all the other advantages you listed for Diaz.

I have a bodog account to bet online but I bet through my bro mostly who has a bunch of accounts at various sites from 5dimes to pinnacle to get the best line. There really is nothing to it, create an account then bet. Biggest problem is getting money into your account. If you are in the US it maybe tougher to get money in your account. You might need a moneybookers account not quite sure since I'm in Canada and we don't have to deal with the online betting crap the US has to. Though even in Canada I can't get my credit card to work on bodog, I gotta use an email transfer. Once you set your account up they will give you limits as to what you can bet. A friend is only allowed a max bet of a $100 while my bro has no such cap on bodog so I'm not sure how they set the caps.

Final piece of advice would be go check out bestfightodds to get the best line before betting.


----------



## X Isle

Yah can't wait for the Penn/Diaz fight. Going with BJ this fight. I might be bias though because I'm a local boy too haha. It's interesting too that they're both Gracie students.
It's funny how they fight the same too (Incredible jujitsu and using the jab alot). So yah that 4 inches could be trouble.


----------



## clockwork orange

FTFADIA said:


> I would say Penn is the more accomplished grappler but gotta agree with all the other advantages you listed for Diaz.
> 
> I have a bodog account to bet online but I bet through my bro mostly who has a bunch of accounts at various sites from 5dimes to pinnacle to get the best line. There really is nothing to it, create an account then bet. Biggest problem is getting money into your account. If you are in the US it maybe tougher to get money in your account. You might need a moneybookers account not quite sure since I'm in Canada and we don't have to deal with the online betting crap the US has to. Though even in Canada I can't get my credit card to work on bodog, I gotta use an email transfer. Once you set your account up they will give you limits as to what you can bet. A friend is only allowed a max bet of a $100 while my bro has no such cap on bodog so I'm not sure how they set the caps.
> 
> Final piece of advice would be go check out bestfightodds to get the best line before betting.


Thanks for the advice. Im from Asia so i dont know how it works if they accept credit card or not. Goodluck on your bet.

I think Penn vs Diaz is one of the best Main event this year or maybe the best.


----------



## scooby

If anyone is interested in betting without real money or just playing the prediction game, www.mmaplayground.com is a great place to play that. They have a sorta season thing going on with rankings based on how well you predict.

Back to UFC 137, I gotta go with BJ against Diaz. Penn is the fighter that first got me into mma, seeing what he did to Uno that one time I was in awe. Disappointed that the original main event was cancelled but still a great card IMO. I hope Crocop can get a win but I don't really want either person cut. Usually its a cut after 3 losses.


----------



## FTFADIA

clockwork orange said:


> Thanks for the advice. Im from Asia so i dont know how it works if they accept credit card or not. Goodluck on your bet.
> 
> I think Penn vs Diaz is one of the best Main event this year or maybe the best.


Oh you're Asian??!!! I'm Asian as well. For some reason I thought you were european, maybe it's because you have a british movie for your name. Let me know if you start betting, we can bounce around some ideas on who we think is good value to bet on.


----------



## clockwork orange

FTFADIA said:


> Oh you're Asian??!!! I'm Asian as well. For some reason I thought you were european, maybe it's because you have a british movie for your name. Let me know if you start betting, we can bounce around some ideas on who we think is good value to bet on.


I Just love the movie Clockwork Orange and the movie that convince me to watch old films like 1930s-1970s.

I might get a credit card just to get my hands on online betting. The only thing that worries me about using a credit card on the internet are all those hacking, virus and scams happening that i might end up having a lot of debt on my credit card without any idea.

Unexpected things happens sometimes like UFC 136 if i were to bet on 1 fight that im sure id win id choose Guillard to beat Lauzon. and it turns out that all my picks were right except Guillard got sub.


----------



## iChoseThisName

Featherweight bout: *Hatsu Hioki* vs.
George Roop
Bantamweight bout: *Scott Jorgensen*
vs. Jeff Curran
Heavyweight bout: Mirko Filipovic vs.
*Roy Nelson*
Heavyweight bout: *Cheick Kongo* vs.
Matt Mitrione
Welterweight bout: *B.J. Penn* vs.
Nick Diaz
My main card picks for Saturday in bold. Would love to see Mitrione win, but cant see it happening.


----------



## FTFADIA

clockwork orange said:


> FTFADIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you're Asian??!!! I'm Asian as well. For some reason I thought you were european, maybe it's because you have a british movie for your name. Let me know if you start betting, we can bounce around some ideas on who we think is good value to bet on.
> 
> 
> 
> I Just love the movie Clockwork Orange and the movie that convince me to watch old films like 1930s-1970s.
> 
> I might get a credit card just to get my hands on online betting. The only thing that worries me about using a credit card on the internet are all those hacking, virus and scams happening that i might end up having a lot of debt on my credit card without any idea.
> 
> Unexpected things happens sometimes like UFC 136 if i were to bet on 1 fight that im sure id win id choose Guillard to beat Lauzon. and it turns out that all my picks were right except Guillard got sub.
Click to expand...

Just go with a legitimate site and use a credit card that doesn't have a huge limit on it.

As for unexpected things happening on a fight well you just got to factor that in when you are making a bet. By that I mean first ask yourself what do you think the odds are of x beating y. If you think the line should be -300 and the line is set at -200 then whether or not x wins you still got your money in good and it will pay off. It's like getting in aces in vs kings preflop in Texas hold em, your not gonna win all the time but if someone offered to get it in with you of course you put your money in every single time.

I'll give you another example of what I mean, say someone offered you even money on gsp vs Matt Serra and they took Serra. The lines come out and the best line you can get on GSP is -400. Then GSP dominates the entire fight until Serra makes a come from behind haymaker that knocks GSP out. Sound familiar? Was your bet dumb? Hell no!!! in the rematch they offer same deal, of course you take it right? And if they fought a 3,4,5, 100th time you would always take GSP right? If you make smart bets where you get the the money in when the line is best in the long run you will come out ahead. I really believe that this is the best time to bet mma because it is so new that these sites don't know how to properly handicap fights.


----------



## clockwork orange

FTFADIA said:


> Just go with a legitimate site and use a credit card that doesn't have a huge limit on it.
> 
> As for unexpected things happening on a fight well you just got to factor that in when you are making a bet. By that I mean first ask yourself what do you think the odds are of x beating y. If you think the line should be -300 and the line is set at -200 then whether or not x wins you still got your money in good and it will pay off. It's like getting in aces in vs kings preflop in Texas hold em, your not gonna win all the time but if someone offered to get it in with you of course you put your money in every single time.
> 
> I'll give you another example of what I mean, say someone offered you even money on gsp vs Matt Serra and they took Serra. The lines come out and the best line you can get on GSP is -400. Then GSP dominates the entire fight until Serra makes a come from behind haymaker that knocks GSP out. Sound familiar? Was your bet dumb? Hell no!!! in the rematch they offer same deal, of course you take it right? And if they fought a 3,4,5, 100th time you would always take GSP right? If you make smart bets where you get the the money in when the line is best in the long run you will come out ahead. I really believe that this is the best time to bet mma because it is so new that these sites don't know how to properly handicap fights.


Thanks for the advice.. Did you see the weigh ins? its on! 
I think Diaz will win but i'll be cheering for Penn after the weigh ins. 
the rest of the card i pick 
Mitrione
Nelson
Hioki 
Jorgensen
Cerrone


----------



## FTFADIA

clockwork orange said:


> FTFADIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just go with a legitimate site and use a credit card that doesn't have a huge limit on it.
> 
> As for unexpected things happening on a fight well you just got to factor that in when you are making a bet. By that I mean first ask yourself what do you think the odds are of x beating y. If you think the line should be -300 and the line is set at -200 then whether or not x wins you still got your money in good and it will pay off. It's like getting in aces in vs kings preflop in Texas hold em, your not gonna win all the time but if someone offered to get it in with you of course you put your money in every single time.
> 
> I'll give you another example of what I mean, say someone offered you even money on gsp vs Matt Serra and they took Serra. The lines come out and the best line you can get on GSP is -400. Then GSP dominates the entire fight until Serra makes a come from behind haymaker that knocks GSP out. Sound familiar? Was your bet dumb? Hell no!!! in the rematch they offer same deal, of course you take it right? And if they fought a 3,4,5, 100th time you would always take GSP right? If you make smart bets where you get the the money in when the line is best in the long run you will come out ahead. I really believe that this is the best time to bet mma because it is so new that these sites don't know how to properly handicap fights.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice.. Did you see the weigh ins? its on!
> I think Diaz will win but i'll be cheering for Penn after the weigh ins.
> the rest of the card i pick
> Mitrione
> Nelson
> Hioki
> Jorgensen
> Cerrone
Click to expand...

No I didn't get a chance to see the weigh ins but I read about it on bloodyelbow. Penn vs Diaz is gonna be an awesome fight!!! I wanted to bet Penn when the line came out at -105 but thought the line would get better. Now the lines at -125, I got greedy and should have taken that sweet line. So it seems money is coming in on Penn.


----------



## scooby

I wish PPV's weren't so expensive. I love watching it on tv but $50 dollars is just too much.


----------



## notsukao

clockwork orange said:


> Thanks for the advice.. Did you see the weigh ins? its on!
> I think Diaz will win but i'll be cheering for Penn after the weigh ins.
> the rest of the card i pick
> Mitrione
> Nelson
> Hioki
> Jorgensen
> Cerrone


I completely agree with your picks. I kinda want to see the Mitrione hype derailed, but I think he's able to clip Congo and work for the TKO.

hopefully Mirko can finally hang it up after this too since its highly unlikely he'll even contend with Nelson, but go cro cop!


----------



## Kennnie

Beautiful Technique from the cowboy Donald Cerrone tonight, absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## notsukao

looks like GSP-Diaz is back on afterall, even after Diaz complained non-stop throughout the whole post fight presser lol.


----------



## iChoseThisName

Props to Nick, hopes he gives GSP a damn good fight. As for BJ, thanks for the memories.

Also, Hioki looked like ****, Aldo would wreck him.


----------



## FTFADIA

Good card, was very impressed with Donald Cerrone. I thought the first 2 rounds of the Diaz/Penn fight would have went how the first round went and the 3rd like how the 2nd and 3rd went. I didnt think that Penn would gas in so quick in the second. Good fight for Diaz, it just adds that much more hype to the Diaz/GSP fight.


----------



## clockwork orange

Penn really has big weakness in cardio.. If he just trained 80% cardo he would have won the fight. He really has a better boxing than Diaz but he cant pick up the pace.


----------



## FTFADIA

clockwork orange said:


> Penn really has big weakness in cardio.. If he just trained 80% cardo he would have won the fight. He really has a better boxing than Diaz but he cant pick up the pace.


I agree, if Penn's cardio was better he would have won. I thought he would win 2 rounds and fade in the third. Because it was a 3 round fight I bet Penn to win had it been a 5 rounder I would have bet Diaz.


----------



## scooby

2 of my favourite fighters retiring after 137, sad sad times. Thanks to BJ and Crocop for putting on amazing exciting fights over the years.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## jamesd

the cheat said:


> Nick Diaz probably shouldn't have said what he said...I think he's obviously a good fighter, but the last thing you want is to help GSP train harder to fight you.
> .


I know right? He's going to lay on him for 5 rounds that much harder. GSP is one of the most boring fighters in the UFC.


----------



## clockwork orange

jamesd said:


> I know right? He's going to lay on him for 5 rounds that much harder. GSP is one of the most boring fighters in the UFC.


I agree with you. But as a person hes one of the nicest guys in the UFC.
I was a GSP fan before in fact he's one of the reasons why i started watching UFC.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

I <3 it


----------



## MindOverMood

jamesd said:


> I know right? He's going to lay on him for 5 rounds that much harder. GSP is one of the most boring fighters in the UFC.


Sound like a sherdog troll or just a casual fan who gets "bored" when a fight goes the ground.


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd

MindOverMood said:


> Sound like a sherdog troll or just a casual fan who gets "bored" when a fight goes the ground.


The most annoying part is when the crowd starts to boo when the fighters are working on the ground. No respect...

I also hate ufc judges. They make horrible decisions way too often.


----------



## General Shy Guy

THEuTASTEsOFeINKd said:


> The most annoying part is when the crowd starts to boo when the fighters are working on the ground. No respect...


Yeah, I've got to say in general UFC has an unappreciative fan base... It especially bugs me when a fight goes to the ground and the fans start booing with 2 minutes to go in the first round. C'mon, man. If you want to see striking exclusively, go watch boxing.


----------



## FTFADIA

General Shy Guy said:


> THEuTASTEsOFeINKd said:
> 
> 
> 
> The most annoying part is when the crowd starts to boo when the fighters are working on the ground. No respect...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I've got to say in general UFC has an unappreciative fan base... It especially bugs me when a fight goes to the ground and the fans start booing with 2 minutes to go in the first round. C'mon, man. If you want to see striking exclusively, go watch boxing.
Click to expand...

I don't think it's so much an unappreciative fan base that the ufc has but rather the casual fan has little or no understanding of the sport, especially the grappling aspect. These ignorant fans are also not exclusive to the ufc.

Whenever I go to a hockey game I'm subject to listening to these guys praise guys on our team that are horrible and disrespect the guys that are playing great. The ufc ground game booers are the same fans that praise our defenseman that hit good but give up the puck constantly and boo our defenseman that are great with the puck but don't hit. Winning those puck battles are way more important than getting a good hit but the hits are what look good and that's all the casual fan notices.

In general I think sports do cater to those of lesser intelligence but there is so much more to sports that can only truly be appreciated if you take the time to learn the nuances of the sport.


----------



## Matomi

Jose Aldo FTW!


----------



## jamesd

MindOverMood said:


> Sound like a sherdog troll or just a casual fan who gets "bored" when a fight goes the ground.


I've been watching mma since the early days when it was really no holds barred. Since then I've been viewing vale tudo, rings, shooto, pancrase, pride, etc. There are plenty of exciting fighters who have a ground based style. BUT there's a huge difference between being active on the ground to just holding position for points like gsp and jon fitch do.

They are absolutely boring and employ a style that is insulting to fans, casual and hardcore, who pay $50 watch them fight. The worst part is that gsp has the athleticism and skills to end every fight but he's content to just laying on people. His nickname was 'rush' for a reason but now they should just call him blanket. I find it funny when a mma hipster as yourself tries to act pretentious and pretends to enjoy watching fighters stall and do nothing.


----------



## FTFADIA

jamesd said:


> I've been watching mma since the early days when it was really no holds barred. Since then I've been viewing vale tudo, rings, shooto, pancrase, pride, etc. There are plenty of exciting fighters who have a ground based style. BUT there's a huge difference between being active on the ground to just holding position for points like gsp and jon fitch do.
> 
> They are absolutely boring and employ a style that is insulting to fans, casual and hardcore, who pay $50 watch them fight. The worst part is that gsp has the athleticism and skills to end every fight but he's content to just laying on people. His nickname was 'rush' for a reason but now they should just call him blanket. I find it funny when a mma hipster as yourself tries to act pretentious and pretends to enjoy watching fighters stall and do nothing.


I agree that GSP's last few fights have been a bit boring and that Jon Fitch is boring as well, but I don't agree that they just hold position for points. Jon Fitch actually throws when in guard and lands a ton, but the problem is that he has no power behind those shots. I agree that he could transition more but I don't really see that as just laying. What Shields did to Kampmann was more laying because no damage was done.

As for GSP the only fight that I would classify as lay n pray would be his fight against Dan Hardy. In that fight he made no attempt to get out of Hardy's guard and was content throwing some weak shots in there. When he fought Alves, he mixed in a bunch of strikes and takedowns and he had a pulled groin in the fight as well. Koshchek he jabbed to death, so there was no laying. BJ Penn was taken down and beaten on till he quit. And Shields was mostly stand up. So I find the argument that GSP just lays n prays not completely founded YET, though if he has more fights like Hardy than I could subscribe to calling him a lay n pray fighter.

Even if both were employing a lay n pray style I don't see it as insult to fans. Say your favorite hockey team plays a boring defensive minded game that only gets 1-2 goals per game and just shuts down their opponents offensively and wins. Are they insulting their fans because they are not as exciting as an offensive team? I think it is a bit much for us as fans to ask athletes who are already risking their health to put themselves at even more risk to entertain us that much more, especially MMA athletes. The elite in mma do not make much compared to other athletes and the lower rung guys barely make a living. So I can totally understand why they would not want to put their livelihood/health at risk when winning in the safest manner guarantees them more money (win bonus/more money remaining champ/chance to fight again soon).


----------



## Kennnie

Im rooting for munoz this weekend but i think lebens gonna take it


----------



## jamesd

FTFADIA said:


> Even if both were employing a lay n pray style I don't see it as insult to fans. Say your favorite hockey team plays a boring defensive minded game that only gets 1-2 goals per game and just shuts down their opponents offensively and wins. Are they insulting their fans because they are not as exciting as an offensive team? I think it is a bit much for us as fans to ask athletes who are already risking their health to put themselves at even more risk to entertain us that much more, especially MMA athletes. The elite in mma do not make much compared to other athletes and the lower rung guys barely make a living. So I can totally understand why they would not want to put their livelihood/health at risk when winning in the safest manner guarantees them more money (win bonus/more money remaining champ/chance to fight again soon).


You can't compare a team sport like hockey to combat sports when talking about defensive schemes because the offense/defense dynamic is actually enjoyable to watch. In mma when a fighter just lays on a fighter nothing is happening. It's insulting to fans because they are inactive.

There are many successful fighters who employ an active and exciting style to watch. They choose a profession with inherent physical dangers so they can't use that as an excuse. The most frustrating thing is that gsp can easily finish his opponents given the huge talent gap. He keeps apologizing for his lackluster fights and promises an exciting fight but it never happens now. I am not impressed by his performance.


----------



## FTFADIA

jamesd said:


> You can't compare a team sport like hockey to combat sports when talking about defensive schemes because the offense/defense dynamic is actually enjoyable to watch. In mma when a fighter just lays on a fighter nothing is happening. It's insulting to fans because they are inactive.
> 
> There are many successful fighters who employ an active and exciting style to watch. They choose a profession with inherent physical dangers so they can't use that as an excuse. The most frustrating thing is that gsp can easily finish his opponents given the huge talent gap. He keeps apologizing for his lackluster fights and promises an exciting fight but it never happens now. I am not impressed by his performance.


I think you can compare hockey to combat sports, there are fans in hockey who feel like their teams can and wish their teams were more exciting but rarely if ever do I hear that they are insulted by it.

As for laying on fighters I agree that it is boring but you specifically pointed out 2 fighters that I feel, atleast GSP, do not deserve that criticism. Yes many fighters do employ active and exciting styles but that does not mean that every fighter can adopt and emulate that style.

"They choose a profession with inherent physical dangers so they can't use that as an excuse" and this argument I actually find totally absurd. You're saying just because someone has a dangerous profession they relinquish all right to be safe in that profession?


----------



## rdrr

GSP has weak striking but superior wrestling in the welterweight division. Amazing for a guy who never wrestled really til entering combat sports. I always consider him to be like a Matt Hughes in his prime with a lot more speed and better striking technique. 

As much as GSP 'lays n prays' his best bet IS to get the fights to the ground. Diaz isnt the strongest WW, and although he is lanky and excellent BJJ, GSP has a top game that is very hard to counter. 

Diaz is going to be picking his shots as he always does and using his reach to neutralise GSP's wrestling. If the fight gets to the ground, it's going to stay there for a while. We could see Diaz pull off a sub on GSP, or GSP winning by TKO from ground and pound. It will be a close exciting fight and I can't wait to see it.


----------



## clockwork orange

GSP doesnt finish fights but thats not the reason why i don't like him anymore. What i dont like about GSP is that he's not that hungry anymore. He doesnt smell blood or go for the kill. Like when he knock down Shields he just stays calm as if nothing happened. He fights not to lose and is afraid to take a risk. Hes a very intelligent fighter but not that exciting to watch. I think he would beat Diaz to a UD or through doctor's stoppage. He'll take Diaz down easily. GSP has very good cardio and Diaz can't take advantage of that.


----------



## MindOverMood

jamesd said:


> I've been watching mma since the early days when it was really no holds barred. Since then I've been viewing vale tudo, rings, shooto, pancrase, pride, etc. There are plenty of exciting fighters who have a ground based style. BUT there's a huge difference between being active on the ground to just holding position for points like gsp and jon fitch do.
> 
> They are absolutely boring and employ a style that is insulting to fans, casual and hardcore, who pay $50 watch them fight. The worst part is that gsp has the athleticism and skills to end every fight but he's content to just laying on people. His nickname was 'rush' for a reason but now they should just call him blanket. I find it funny when a mma hipster as yourself tries to act pretentious and pretends to enjoy watching fighters stall and do nothing.


I don't remember the last time a ref has stood up GSP, he's always working when the fight goes to the ground. GSP is one of. if not number 1 in mma ppv draws as well. Calling me a mma hipster, but your first sentence says you have been watching mma since the early days, aka before it was mainstream eh?


----------



## FTFADIA

jamesd said:


> I've been watching mma since the early days when it was really no holds barred. Since then I've been viewing vale tudo, rings, shooto, pancrase, pride, etc. There are plenty of exciting fighters who have a ground based style. BUT there's a huge difference between being active on the ground to just holding position for points like gsp and jon fitch do.
> 
> They are absolutely boring and employ a style that is insulting to fans, casual and hardcore, who pay $50 watch them fight. The worst part is that gsp has the athleticism and skills to end every fight but he's content to just laying on people. His nickname was 'rush' for a reason but now they should just call him blanket. I find it funny when a mma hipster as yourself tries to act pretentious and pretends to enjoy watching fighters stall and do nothing.


I been thinking about what has been bothering me the most about your post and I think it comes down to you being insulted by fighters who don't fight the way you want. These athletes put their health on the line to entertain us, and for you to feel personally insulted by the way they fight, I find that very disrespectful to all fighters. You can feel like you wished they did more or that they would finish fights, but to feel personally slighted by a guy risking his health to entertain you, is a bit much.



Kennnie said:


> Im rooting for munoz this weekend but i think lebens gonna take it


If you think Lebens gonna take it you should probably bet on him, you can get Leben as a pretty big dog. The best line is at +231 now. When I decide on who's gonna win a fight I like to think about things in terms of percents. So at +231 the odd makers are giving Leben only a 30.2% chance of winning this fight. I think Leben should be closer to a 40% chance of winning, so I'm probably gonna be on Leben. I feel that Munoz takedowns are really slow, Leben's got a great chin to withstand Munoz power, and Leben's ground game isn't so terrible where he will be defenseless on the ground. Munoz is the fav but not a 70% fav, atleast that's what I think.



rdrr said:


> GSP has weak striking but superior wrestling in the welterweight division. Amazing for a guy who never wrestled really til entering combat sports. I always consider him to be like a Matt Hughes in his prime with a lot more speed and better striking technique.
> 
> As much as GSP 'lays n prays' his best bet IS to get the fights to the ground. Diaz isnt the strongest WW, and although he is lanky and excellent BJJ, GSP has a top game that is very hard to counter.
> 
> Diaz is going to be picking his shots as he always does and using his reach to neutralise GSP's wrestling. If the fight gets to the ground, it's going to stay there for a while. We could see Diaz pull off a sub on GSP, or GSP winning by TKO from ground and pound. It will be a close exciting fight and I can't wait to see it.


Agree with this, GSP best bet is on the ground and should be able to get it there easily. If I was in Diaz' corner I'd tell him not to worry about getting taken down and throw everything he's got behind those 1-2 punches before he gets taken down. Diaz hasn't improved his takedown defense, as seen by cyborg and Penn taking him down easily, so he should just throw hard knowing he's gonna be taken down. Diaz is also very active on his back so he shouldn't be too afraid to be there. He's just gonna have to work on sweeping and transitioning from sub to sub because GSP is not gonna just fall into a sub.

I disagree though with saying that GSP has weak striking. Jon Fitch, Jake Shields have weak striking, Koscheck has ok striking, GSP has good to great striking, Thiago Alves has great striking, Anderson Silva has superior striking. To say GSP's striking is weak implies that his striking is on par with Fitch and Shields when that is clearly not the case.



clockwork orange said:


> GSP doesnt finish fights but thats not the reason why i don't like him anymore. What i dont like about GSP is that he's not that hungry anymore. He doesnt smell blood or go for the kill. Like when he knock down Shields he just stays calm as if nothing happened. He fights not to lose and is afraid to take a risk. Hes a very intelligent fighter but not that exciting to watch. I think he would beat Diaz to a UD or through doctor's stoppage. He'll take Diaz down easily. GSP has very good cardio and Diaz can't take advantage of that.


This I can understand, if JamesD had said this about GSP I wouldn't be bothered.



MindOverMood said:


> I don't remember the last time a ref has stood up GSP, he's always working when the fight goes to the ground. GSP is one of. if not number 1 in mma ppv draws as well. *Calling me a mma hipster, but your first sentence says you have been watching mma since the early days, aka before it was mainstream eh?*


I thought that was pretty funny too.


----------



## clockwork orange

I pick Munoz to beat Leben but i wont be surprise if Leben pulls off an upset.


----------



## General Shy Guy

Leben got bloodied! That was a nasty wound above the eye. Can't blame him or his corner for throwing in the towel on that one.


----------



## FTFADIA

Dos Santos vs Valesquez tonight!!! I'm not sure who's gonna win this fight. So many uncertainties like how good really is Dos Santos' takedown defense? How is the long layoff gonna effect Valesquez? Is Valesquez' shoulder 100%? Its close and I think Valesquez is a slight favorite but anything can happen here. I like Dos Santos a bit more personally so I'll be cheering for Dos Santos.


----------



## MindOverMood

Kid Yamamoto is fighting right now 

EDIT: He just lost :/


----------



## General Shy Guy

I didn't like the idea of UFC on Fox having one fight, because I had a feeling it'd be a quick match. 64 seconds of action. Not very impressive to the casual audience the UFC is trying to attract. However, I'm happy with the results. Junior deserves it!


----------



## clockwork orange

Damn i wish i have an acct so could bet on the next event UFC 139. Almost all of my picks are on the +
Dan Henderson
Cung Le
Bowles
Kampann


----------



## clockwork orange

Shogun vs Hendo was one of the best fights of all time!


----------



## FTFADIA

clockwork orange said:


> Shogun vs Hendo was one of the best fights of all time!


+1. That fight was ridiculous!!! I thought shogun was done and then he came back and took the last 2! Best fight of the year and possibly the best of all time for me.

I'm so glad that fight was so amazing, my brother had tickets to Oilers vs Blackhawks but we sold them to watch the UFC instead. Then the Oilers went on to beat the Blackhawks 9-2, a 9 point game at home hasn't been done in about 20 years so it was pretty historical. I would have been bummed at missing the game if the UFC card hadn't been so epic.


----------



## Pedrofilipovic

Shogun x Hendo was awesome. Can't wait for JBJ x Machida, I'm hoping for the upset.


----------



## MindOverMood

I hope Mayhem can get Bisping down and hopefully submit him, but I don't think he will. Bisping will win via UD.


----------



## VanDamMan

Hendo vs. Shogun was a little hyped. It was a good fight. I don't know if it was the best fight ever though.

I'm surprised Hendo didn't try to finish the crucifix.

Cung Le showed some skills, but his kicks didn't appear to be as crisp as the past.


----------



## General Shy Guy

MindOverMood said:


> I hope Mayhem can get Bisping down and hopefully submit him, but I don't think he will. Bisping will win via UD.


That was an ugly fight on the part of Mayhem. He could have used some extra time on a treadmill training for the fight. He looked very sluggish.


----------



## clockwork orange

I have a feeling Machido will TKO Jones.. I would bet on Machida with the betting odds +345 on him


----------



## jamesd

clockwork orange said:


> I have a feeling Machido will TKO Jones.. I would bet on Machida with the betting odds +345 on him


IDK, bones looks like he is a hw fighting at 205. He's been ragdolling grown men like they were little children.


----------



## clockwork orange

Yeah but the betting odds is so big.. and Jones chin hasn't been tested before and Machida has very good TDD


----------



## FTFADIA

jamesd said:


> clockwork orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling Machido will TKO Jones.. I would bet on Machida with the betting odds +345 on him
> 
> 
> 
> IDK, bones looks like he is a hw fighting at 205. He's been ragdolling grown men like they were little children.
Click to expand...

Odds are now +400 and I think that the number is just gonna get better. So they are only giving Machida a %20 chance at winning this, which will probably be even less once more people jump on the Jones bandwagon. I think the hype on Jones is a little much.

Realistically I think Jones wins this approximately 70% of the time. Giving machida less than a 30% shot is a bit much. Machida is about a bad a match up for Jones that is available right now. Machida has great TDD and is very strong in the clinch where Jones likes to throw people. Machida has probably the best timing in MMA right now and is amazing at darting in an out of range, so he should be able to get by Jones reach. Jones is not very technical, kinda sloppy actually but makes up for it with sheer athleticism, which I believe with Machida's technical prowess might be able to catch him doing something crazy. Machida also has much more experience than Jones does.

I don't think Machida will ko/tko Jones but I can definitely see him winning a decision. People are going a little too crazy betting on jones at those high numbers. I'm gonna be betting Machida because the line is getting insane.


----------



## MindOverMood

Looks like it will be Condit vs Diaz for an interim title at UFC 143. Should be a great fight.


----------



## clockwork orange

FTFADIA said:


> Odds are now +400 and I think that the number is just gonna get better. So they are only giving Machida a %20 chance at winning this, which will probably be even less once more people jump on the Jones bandwagon. I think the hype on Jones is a little much.
> 
> Realistically I think Jones wins this approximately 70% of the time. Giving machida less than a 30% shot is a bit much. Machida is about a bad a match up for Jones that is available right now. Machida has great TDD and is very strong in the clinch where Jones likes to throw people. Machida has probably the best timing in MMA right now and is amazing at darting in an out of range, so he should be able to get by Jones reach. Jones is not very technical, kinda sloppy actually but makes up for it with sheer athleticism, which I believe with Machida's technical prowess might be able to catch him doing something crazy. Machida also has much more experience than Jones does.
> 
> I don't think Machida will ko/tko Jones but I can definitely see him winning a decision. People are going a little too crazy betting on jones at those high numbers. I'm gonna be betting Machida because the line is getting insane.


Machida has the best chance to defeat Jones followed by Hendo.. If i have an account illl surely bet on Machida +400 is crazy..


----------



## FTFADIA

+431 for Machida now. C'mon Jones bandwagon jumpers! keep betting Jones, so I can get an even better line on Machida.


----------



## clockwork orange

Thats a ridiculous betting line. You should take the bet now. I have a feeling Jones will get caught by Machida..


----------



## FTFADIA

Ok got Machida +420 will bet more if line gets better which I think it will. Also got machida to last till round 4 for +155 and Machida by decision for +1330. Cmon Machida!!


----------



## Lmatic3030

Good lord Mir broke Nogueiras arm


----------



## MindOverMood

And Jon put The Dragon to sleep:b


----------



## MobiusX

Rashad might beat Jones. He has a good chance. Why is Jones crawling on the floor when the fight starts? He's a good fighter though.


----------



## foe

Machida's big mistake was getting too confident. Even though Machida lost, I think he kinda put the blueprint on how to fight Jones, which is to basically fight Jones standing up. 

Don't see how anybody would want to get too close to Jones, you'll either get a nasty elbow to the head or he'll get you in the clinch, which could lead to some vicious Muay Thai knees and choke holds.


----------



## Crystalline

I do occasionally. We were out during last night's fight though so will have to watch a replay.


----------



## clockwork orange

ShinAkuma said:


> Rashad might beat Jones. He has a good chance. Why is Jones crawling on the floor when the fight starts? He's a good fighter though.


So that Machida wont be able to use his kicks against him as long as jones fingers touches the floor


----------



## Blawnka

GSP, Jon Jones, Anderson Silva, all such great fighters, love watching them.


----------



## FTFADIA

Sad that Machida lost the fight to Jones, but I think I still got my money in good. Machida won the first round and was winning the second until he got taken down. I feel that I was right in that Jones' stand up is really not as superior as many had thought and that Machida with his precision, timing and elusiveness was able to beat Jones to the punch. I guess I erred a bit in underestimating Jones takedowns and Machida's TDD. Jones top control is BRUTAL. 

Now that Jones has defeated Machida I look forward to betting on Jones in future fights because I don't see any other fighters with the skill set yet to put Jones in serious trouble.


----------



## SlipDaJab

*.*

Ya Machida is a very tricky striker and one of the few that had a chance against Jones. Don't see anyone beating him for a long time now. I really want to see Sonnen v Silva after all of sonnens smack talk..and Diaz v GSP ofcourse which i see GSP winning...looking forward to lesnar v reem this friday..moneys on lesnar for the takedown submission since reem did not do to good against werdum.


----------



## MindOverMood

Can't wait for Cerrone to whoop Nate's ***


----------



## clockwork orange

Thats what im looking forward also.. 

I wanna see Brock smash the overated Overeem


----------



## lonesomeboy

Big fan here. Watch all the shows, read sherdog, etc ..


----------



## FTFADIA

clockwork orange said:


> Thats what im looking forward also..
> 
> I wanna see Brock smash the overated Overeem


I actually want Overeem to win. Just because Overeem is a legitimately good striker who's won a k1 grand prix and I want to see an amazing striking match between Overeem and Dos Santos. Though I do have this feeling that Brock is gonna take Overeem down and pound him out.


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd

clockwork orange said:


> Thats what im looking forward also..
> 
> I wanna see Brock smash the overated Overeem


It would have been nice but Brock has no stand up game and he didn't score any takedowns in his last two bouts (one but Cain got back up right away). Overeem impressed me. I think he has a shot against Dos Santos.


----------



## MTLQuebec

I rep GSP, fellow Montrealer.


----------



## rdrr

I am very glad brock is out of the ufc. he was just a big bully with no mma training and used his freakish size to win fights. the fact he beat carwin, mir and couture was a testament to his size, only. Also, you can be the biggest, strongest dude in the world, but you cannot train your jaw. See: Jon Fitch lol.


----------



## uffie

rdrr said:


> I am very glad brock is out of the ufc. he was just a big bully with no mma training and used his freakish size to win fights. the fact he beat carwin, mir and couture was a testament to his size, only. Also, you can be the biggest, strongest dude in the world, but you cannot train your jaw. See: Jon Fitch lol.


It's not like the ufc doest have a weight limit; he wasn't like Bob Sapp size. Frank mir weighed in at 265 the second time around. A testament to his size? He is a world class wrestler. The guy came from no mma background to winning the heavyweight title. The guy just had major surgery and still fought. Stop being a hater.


----------



## rdrr

uffie said:


> It's not like the ufc doest have a weight limit; he wasn't like Bob Sapp size. Frank mir weighed in at 265 the second time around. A testament to his size? He is a world class wrestler. The guy came from no mma background to winning the heavyweight title. The guy just had major surgery and still fought. Stop being a hater.


He was not a world class wrestler; he only won 1 ncaa championship, placed 2nd. That is not world class. He was handed the title basically. Dana White used him to get WWE fans to the UFC. I agree the major surgery was detrimental. I agree he had heart and toughness to overcome the surgery. Frank Mir is not a big HW, mass wise. Couture is a LHW. I dont respect Brock's MMA accomplishments or credibility. He proved that he couldnt and didnt like to get hit, which wont work if you are a wrestler who thinks they are a mixed martial artist.


----------



## MindOverMood

> @JoeB135 Joseph Benavidez
> Brock hates fighting...
> 
> 31 Dec  via Twitter for iPhone


I agree.


----------



## FTFADIA

rdrr said:


> I am very glad brock is out of the ufc. *he was just a big bully with no mma training and used his freakish size to win fights*. *the fact he beat carwin, mir and couture was a testament to his size, only.* Also, you can be the biggest, strongest dude in the world, but you cannot train your jaw. See: Jon Fitch lol.


This makes no sense. First off, is how did Brock have no MMA training? He was a decorated wrestler that formed his on mma gym with legit trainers and other mma fighters. He even trained with Randy Couture. Secondly, "[he] used his freakish size to win fights. The fact that he beat carwin, mir and couture was a testament to his size, only" your saying that his years of hard work wrestling in highschool and college played no role? Even if that's true I hate this argument because then the same can be said of Jon Jones. If Jones wasn't so tall, lanky and didn;t have reach on everyone he'd be a scrub too right? The argument is dumb because Brock was born big why is he being faulted for using his size. Why is Anderson Silva not faulted for being born with quick reflexes? Why is GSP not faulted for being born such a physical specimen? Using your argument I can say GSP only wins cause he was born so athletic, give him Matt Serra's body and he'd be a nobody. Also Carwin was just as big as Lesnar so your freakish size argument doesn't work there.



rdrr said:


> He was not a world class wrestler; he only won 1 ncaa championship, placed 2nd. That is not world class. He was handed the title basically. Dana White used him to get WWE fans to the UFC. I agree the major surgery was detrimental. I agree he had heart and toughness to overcome the surgery. Frank Mir is not a big HW, mass wise. Couture is a LHW. *I dont respect Brock's MMA accomplishments or credibility.* He proved that he couldnt and didnt like to get hit, which wont work if you are a wrestler who thinks they are a mixed martial artist.


You sound like a keyboard warrior. You can dislike Brock as a person, which I probably would too from what I've seen of him, but not to respect his accomplishments? The guy came in green as hell and took on the best of the best in the HW division and beat some of them and became a UFC champ. How many people out there could beat the guys Brock has? Beating Mir, Carwin, Couture earns you no respect? I hate to see what you think of the guys that Mir, Carwin and Couture beat then.

I'm no huge Brock fan but I respect his accomplishments and I think it was a good thing that he brought more fans to the ufc. I applaud him for knowing when to call it quits. He did as much as he could in the sport and realized that whether it was because of his disease, didn't have the ability or heart to compete any more and quit. I hate to see fighters go the way of Chuck Liddell or Jens Puver.


----------



## FTFADIA

Anyone watch Dream this weekend? If anything that might be bad for MMA I think its the mixing of pro wrestling and mma on the same card. Not that I have anything against pro wrestling, I use to be a huge fan back in the day, but I think it may confuse the casual fan into thinking that MMA is staged as well. 

Aoki was a bit underwhelming but I still would like to see him in the ufc mix. Fedor looked good but then again he should fighting that level of competition, there still some interesting fights for him in the UFC so hopefully one day but I'm not counting on it.


----------



## General Shy Guy

rdrr said:


> Dana White used him to get WWE fans to the UFC.


And it worked ops.

I'm glad to see him go, though. His last two fights were painful to watch. I think it came at the right time. Dana wouldn't be able to justify keeping him near the top with his performances and a 5-3 record.


----------



## rdrr

General Shy Guy said:


> And it worked ops.
> 
> I'm glad to see him go, though. His last two fights were painful to watch. I think it came at the right time. Dana wouldn't be able to justify keeping him near the top with his performances and a 5-3 record.


I have more respect from an MMA standpoint for Kimbo than Brock.


----------



## General Shy Guy

^Sadly, Kimbo and Brock were the ones that got me watching UFC. Couldn't resist seeing how they both would fare in the Octagon.


----------



## MindOverMood

Brock was the UFC's cash cow, he was the biggest PPV star and now he's retired. Look at Dana's face when Cain beat Brock. You could also see he was frustrated during the 141 post press conference.


----------



## FTFADIA

rdrr said:


> General Shy Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it worked ops.
> 
> I'm glad to see him go, though. His last two fights were painful to watch. I think it came at the right time. Dana wouldn't be able to justify keeping him near the top with his performances and a 5-3 record.
> 
> 
> 
> I have more respect from an MMA standpoint for Kimbo than Brock.
Click to expand...

You keep bashing Brock yet provide no reasonable argument. Then you say this which is totally ludicrous. If you are gonna keep bashing Brock at least address my questions and defend your opinions.


----------



## uffie

rdrr said:


> He was not a world class wrestler; he only won 1 ncaa championship, placed 2nd. That is not world class. He was handed the title basically. Dana White used him to get WWE fans to the UFC. I agree the major surgery was detrimental. I agree he had heart and toughness to overcome the surgery. Frank Mir is not a big HW, mass wise. Couture is a LHW. I dont respect Brock's MMA accomplishments or credibility. He proved that he couldnt and didnt like to get hit, which wont work if you are a wrestler who thinks they are a mixed martial artist.


The key point is that there is a weight limit in the ufc. You claim he used his huge size, but he never failed to make weight. He his big, but not bigger than anyone else could be. Wouldn't you say that thiago alvez has an advantage because he's bigger than everyone else in his weight class, so much so, that he sometimes fails to make weight?


----------



## rdrr

uffie said:


> The key point is that there is a weight limit in the ufc. You claim he used his huge size, but he never failed to make weight. He his big, but not bigger than anyone else could be. Wouldn't you say that thiago alvez has an advantage because he's bigger than everyone else in his weight class, so much so, that he sometimes fails to make weight?


My point is, physical size, not weight. Re-watch the Couture fight. It looked like a super heavyweight fighting a light heavyweight. A man Brock's size and his agility give him an advantage over almost all in that regard, nothing about skill. The downfall of Mir was he played to Brock's strength. Carwin gassed, and Herring, well, thats another story. If you are on bottom with Brock on top raining blows, its his size keeping you there. This was the main theme in all his wins. He was just a guy who used his size and stength to just hold opponents down and club them. Thiago Alves, Gleison Tibau, Anthony Johnson, yes they all cut significant weight to have a size advantage. The difference is in the lighter weights, speed prevails. Look at Forrest vs. Silva.


----------



## uffie

rdrr said:


> My point is, physical size, not weight. Re-watch the Couture fight. It looked like a super heavyweight fighting a light heavyweight. A man Brock's size and his agility give him an advantage over almost all in that regard, nothing about skill. The downfall of Mir was he played to Brock's strength. Carwin gassed, and Herring, well, thats another story. If you are on bottom with Brock on top raining blows, its his size keeping you there. This was the main theme in all his wins. He was just a guy who used his size and stength to just hold opponents down and club them. Thiago Alves, Gleison Tibau, Anthony Johnson, yes they all cut significant weight to have a size advantage. The difference is in the lighter weights, speed prevails. Look at Forrest vs. Silva.


You give him no respect though because he's big and fast? I'm sure some of it is genes, but I'm sure he trained his *** off to get in that shape. Every fighter fights to his stength. People give mir all this credit about being some amazing striker and brock dropped him with a punch. Brock has skill. I think a pre-sick lesnar could of beaten overeem.


----------



## rdrr

uffie said:


> You give him no respect though because he's big and fast? I'm sure some of it is genes, but I'm sure he trained his *** off to get in that shape. Every fighter fights to his stength. People give mir all this credit about being some amazing striker and brock dropped him with a punch. Brock has skill. I think a pre-sick lesnar could of beaten overeem.


I dont give Mir any credit, only for BJJ. I dont think even a roided out WWE Lesnar could have beat Ubereem.


----------



## uffie

rdrr said:


> I dont give Mir any credit, only for BJJ. I dont think even a roided out WWE Lesnar could have beat Ubereem.


Ubereem? I think lesnar just fought a roided out overeem.


----------



## rdrr

uffie said:


> Ubereem? I think lesnar just fought a roided out overeem.


lol, someone told me the next morning the fight was ruled a no contest because overeem tested positive for PED's. I believed it at first.


----------



## uffie

rdrr said:


> lol, someone told me the next morning the fight was ruled a no contest because overeem tested positive for PED's. I believed it at first.


Are you an overeem fan D-dog?


----------



## rdrr

uffie said:


> Are you an overeem fan D-dog?


Not really, I just wanted Brock to lose. Im not a fan of the HW division.


----------



## uffie

rdrr said:


> Not really, I just wanted Brock to lose. Im not a fan of the HW division.


Haha I can see why you think that<33


----------



## FTFADIA

rdrr said:


> uffie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The key point is that there is a weight limit in the ufc. You claim he used his huge size, but he never failed to make weight. He his big, but not bigger than anyone else could be. Wouldn't you say that thiago alvez has an advantage because he's bigger than everyone else in his weight class, so much so, that he sometimes fails to make weight?
> 
> 
> 
> My point is, physical size, not weight. Re-watch the Couture fight. It looked like a super heavyweight fighting a light heavyweight. A man Brock's size and his agility give him an advantage over almost all in that regard, nothing about skill. The downfall of Mir was he played to Brock's strength. Carwin gassed, and Herring, well, thats another story. If you are on bottom with Brock on top raining blows, its his size keeping you there. This was the main theme in all his wins. He was just a guy who used his size and stength to just hold opponents down and club them. Thiago Alves, Gleison Tibau, Anthony Johnson, yes they all cut significant weight to have a size advantage. The difference is in the lighter weights, speed prevails. Look at Forrest vs. Silva.
Click to expand...

Paging rdrr! Are you gonna address any of my concerns regarding your posts?

This post is more of the same nonsense you posted previously. Also how does speed not play a factor in the HW division yet somehow makes a difference in the lighter classes? Look at all of Fedor's fights, many of his opponents out weighed him. How about Daniel Cormier vs Big foot?

I've seen some of your other posts and you seem to be a nice smart guy but your posts on here seem sooo trollish.


----------



## rdrr

FTFADIA said:


> Paging rdrr! Are you gonna address any of my concerns regarding your posts?
> 
> This post is more of the same nonsense you posted previously. Also how does speed not play a factor in the HW division yet somehow makes a difference in the lighter classes? Look at all of Fedor's fights, many of his opponents out weighed him. How about Daniel Cormier vs Big foot?
> 
> I've seen some of your other posts and you seem to be a nice smart guy but your posts on here seem sooo trollish.


I dont know how to troll, nor have i ever, but these are my honest opinions. If you find it offensive, thats alright. Im posting from my phone and I cannot properly give you a rebuttal at this time. I do have an answer for you.


----------



## FTFADIA

rdrr said:


> FTFADIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paging rdrr! Are you gonna address any of my concerns regarding your posts?
> 
> This post is more of the same nonsense you posted previously. Also how does speed not play a factor in the HW division yet somehow makes a difference in the lighter classes? Look at all of Fedor's fights, many of his opponents out weighed him. How about Daniel Cormier vs Big foot?
> 
> I've seen some of your other posts and you seem to be a nice smart guy but your posts on here seem sooo trollish.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know how to troll, nor have i ever, but these are my honest opinions. If you find it offensive, thats alright. Im posting from my phone and I cannot properly give you a rebuttal at this time. I do have an answer for you.
Click to expand...

I don't find your posts offensive more lol bad. They seem to come one from someone who doesn't understand MMA very well. Well I'm still waiting for you rebuttal.

Anyways what does everyone think of Rockhold vs Jardine? Rockhold is a massive favorite at -500 right now, which I'm not sure why. Honestly I've only seen his fight against Jacare and I thought he lost. I looked up his record and his wins are over nobody of note. Jardine isn't the best but he's fought the best of the best and some notable wins. I put a small bet on Jardine at +400 and now the line is at +444. I think Im gonna have to go back an watch some of Rockholds old fights. Anyone care to share why Rockhold is such a massive favorite?


----------



## Xande

FTFADIA said:


> I don't find your posts offensive more lol bad. They seem to come one from someone who doesn't understand MMA very well. Well I'm still waiting for you rebuttal.
> 
> Anyways what does everyone think of Rockhold vs Jardine? Rockhold is a massive favorite at -500 right now, which I'm not sure why. Honestly I've only seen his fight against Jacare and I thought he lost. I looked up his record and his wins are over nobody of note. Jardine isn't the best but he's fought the best of the best and some notable wins. I put a small bet on Jardine at +400 and now the line is at +444. I think Im gonna have to go back an watch some of Rockholds old fights. Anyone care to share why Rockhold is such a massive favorite?


Rockhold is probably a big favorite as he has knockout power and Jardine tends to get knocked out haha. No but really, besides that, Jardine has never fought at MW, so we're not sure how his cardio is going to be with the extra 20lbs to cut, which is something important to consider in a 5 round fight.

Also I don't really see how Jardine could actually finish Rockhold, so that means Jardine's only true chance is by beating him through a decision, which with the weight cut may make it close to impossible especially considering Rockhold's good cardio.

Rockhold trains at AKA and has been training with bigger fighters recently such as King Mo, Cormier, and Cain. I think he has enough striking, wrestling, and jiu-jitsu skills to beat Jardine in a decision, but wouldn't be too surprised if he finished Jardine in the championship rounds.

Taking Jardine at those odds isn't bad, but I wouldn't put a large bet on him, probably .5u if anything. But of course this is MMA, and anything can happen.


----------



## uffie

FTFADIA said:


> I don't find your posts offensive more lol bad. They seem to come one from someone who doesn't understand MMA very well. Well I'm still waiting for you rebuttal.
> 
> Anyways what does everyone think of Rockhold vs Jardine? Rockhold is a massive favorite at -500 right now, which I'm not sure why. Honestly I've only seen his fight against Jacare and I thought he lost. I looked up his record and his wins are over nobody of note. Jardine isn't the best but he's fought the best of the best and some notable wins. I put a small bet on Jardine at +400 and now the line is at +444. I think Im gonna have to go back an watch some of Rockholds old fights. Anyone care to share why Rockhold is such a massive favorite?


rdrr does understand i've witnessed him roll with dudes. He loves to roll with dudes.


----------



## rdrr

The Jardine/Mousasi fight, "The Dean of Lean" gassed horribly. I expect more of the same esp with him dealing with the weight cut for the first time. He could score a knockout, as he does have decent striking.


----------



## rdrr

uffie said:


> rdrr does understand i've witnessed him roll with dudes. He loves to roll with dudes.


LOL I never make eye contact, so im ok, and Ive rolled with girls, on and off the mat.


----------



## FTFADIA

Xande said:


> FTFADIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't find your posts offensive more lol bad. They seem to come one from someone who doesn't understand MMA very well. Well I'm still waiting for you rebuttal.
> 
> Anyways what does everyone think of Rockhold vs Jardine? Rockhold is a massive favorite at -500 right now, which I'm not sure why. Honestly I've only seen his fight against Jacare and I thought he lost. I looked up his record and his wins are over nobody of note. Jardine isn't the best but he's fought the best of the best and some notable wins. I put a small bet on Jardine at +400 and now the line is at +444. I think Im gonna have to go back an watch some of Rockholds old fights. Anyone care to share why Rockhold is such a massive favorite?
> 
> 
> 
> Rockhold is probably a big favorite as he has knockout power and Jardine tends to get knocked out haha. No but really, besides that, Jardine has never fought at MW, so we're not sure how his cardio is going to be with the extra 20lbs to cut, which is something important to consider in a 5 round fight.
> 
> Also I don't really see how Jardine could actually finish Rockhold, so that means Jardine's only true chance is by beating him through a decision, which with the weight cut may make it close to impossible especially considering Rockhold's good cardio.
> 
> Rockhold trains at AKA and has been training with bigger fighters recently such as King Mo, Cormier, and Cain. I think he has enough striking, wrestling, and jiu-jitsu skills to beat Jardine in a decision, but wouldn't be too surprised if he finished Jardine in the championship rounds.
> 
> Taking Jardine at those odds isn't bad, but I wouldn't put a large bet on him, probably .5u if anything. But of course this is MMA, and anything can happen.
Click to expand...

I agree this is first fight @185 so we're not sure how his cardio is, but he has an ok gas tank.

As for Rockhold ko power, can I ask where you are getting that from? Almost all his wins are by submission and only has one tko. He could be a ko artist but I don't see any evidence towards that. While Jardine has a few ko's and tkos to his record. So I wouldnt say Jardine by ko/tko is out of the question.

Rockhold does train at a good gym and is like a decade younger, so that factors into his favor. Does Jardine train at jacksons still?

I kinda feel like this fight is similar to Cung le vs Wanderlei. Cung had about the same record as Rockhold and wanderlei was the veteran with the weak chin. Thought Wanderlei should have been the slight favorite or even at worse. This fight I think Rockhold should just be a slight favorite. But I don't like it when the market goes the other way then I'm thinking.


----------



## Xande

FTFADIA said:


> I agree this is first fight @185 so we're not sure how his cardio is, but he has an ok gas tank.
> 
> As for Rockhold ko power, can I ask where you are getting that from? Almost all his wins are by submission and only has one tko. He could be a ko artist but I don't see any evidence towards that. While Jardine has a few ko's and tkos to his record. So I wouldnt say Jardine by ko/tko is out of the question.
> 
> Rockhold does train at a good gym and is like a decade younger, so that factors into his favor. Does Jardine train at jacksons still?
> 
> I kinda feel like this fight is similar to Cung le vs Wanderlei. Cung had about the same record as Rockhold and wanderlei was the veteran with the weak chin. Thought Wanderlei should have been the slight favorite or even at worse. This fight I think Rockhold should just be a slight favorite. But I don't like it when the market goes the other way then I'm thinking.


I've seen a few rockhold fights, and the way he usually gets the sub (if I remember accurately) is by hurting his opponent with strikes and then going for the sub. I was surprised Jardine didn't get knocked out by Mousasi though, but he got boxed up pretty bad and only earned the draw due to his takedowns in which he provided no offense.

Trevor Prangley, who usually fights at MW(although he has gone up to LHW for some paydays) was knocking Jardine down, although Jardine did make the fight close due through his output of strikes.

Believe Jardine is still at Jacksons, but not 100%. If this fight was at LHW, I would def give Jardine a better chance but have a feeling that weight cut is going to hurt him toward the later rounds.


----------



## FTFADIA

Xande said:


> FTFADIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree this is first fight @185 so we're not sure how his cardio is, but he has an ok gas tank.
> 
> As for Rockhold ko power, can I ask where you are getting that from? Almost all his wins are by submission and only has one tko. He could be a ko artist but I don't see any evidence towards that. While Jardine has a few ko's and tkos to his record. So I wouldnt say Jardine by ko/tko is out of the question.
> 
> Rockhold does train at a good gym and is like a decade younger, so that factors into his favor. Does Jardine train at jacksons still?
> 
> I kinda feel like this fight is similar to Cung le vs Wanderlei. Cung had about the same record as Rockhold and wanderlei was the veteran with the weak chin. Thought Wanderlei should have been the slight favorite or even at worse. This fight I think Rockhold should just be a slight favorite. But I don't like it when the market goes the other way then I'm thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen a few rockhold fights, and the way he usually gets the sub (if I remember accurately) is by hurting his opponent with strikes and then going for the sub. I was surprised Jardine didn't get knocked out by Mousasi though, but he got boxed up pretty bad and only earned the draw due to his takedowns in which he provided no offense.
> 
> Trevor Prangley, who usually fights at MW(although he has gone up to LHW for some paydays) was knocking Jardine down, although Jardine did make the fight close due through his output of strikes.
> 
> Believe Jardine is still at Jacksons, but not 100%. If this fight was at LHW, I would def give Jardine a better chance but have a feeling that weight cut is going to hurt him toward the later rounds.
Click to expand...

Cool, thanks for the info. We'll see soon enough on how Jardine does, either way it should be a good fight.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## clockwork orange

Awesome fights on UFC 142. Way to start off the year.


----------



## FTFADIA

MindOverMood said:


>


Such an awesome knock out! It was not only the kick that made it great but just the look on Etim's face and the way he falls down in what seems like slow motion.


----------



## Xande

Jeez haha I was scared for Terry for an instant when he didn't move after being knocked out. Sick Kick though.

Wish Rumble would have come in on weight to make the belfort fight more exciting, cost him his job.


----------



## MindOverMood

Munoz has dropped out of the fight against Chael and now will face Bisping. Now Chris Weidman who's a young prospect in the middleweight division makes a jump in competition and will be fighting Demian Maia.


----------



## clockwork orange

MindOverMood said:


> Munoz has dropped out of the fight against Chael and now will face Bisping. Now Chris Weidman who's a young prospect in the middleweight division makes a jump in competition and will be fighting Demian Maia.


Sonnen vs Bisping is a very intriguing match up

I wish Palhares took the fight against Maia. It would have been an awesome fight


----------



## Xande

MindOverMood said:


> Munoz has dropped out of the fight against Chael and now will face Bisping. Now Chris Weidman who's a young prospect in the middleweight division makes a jump in competition and will be fighting Demian Maia.


Weidman vs Maia is going to be a fun fight, well atleast i hope so haha i've been wrong before. I wish he had atleast a month to prepare though, he got called on way too short notice


----------



## Xande

clockwork orange said:


> Sonnen vs Bisping is a very intriguing match up
> 
> I wish Palhares took the fight against Maia. It would have been an awesome fight


Palhares vs Maia would've been very fun to watch. They wasted palhares on the massenzio fight, they should've had him fight someone higher up the rankings. And it was way too short notice for palhares to fix his visa issue plus cut weight.


----------



## General Shy Guy

Anyone see the Tate/Rousey fight? For a one-rounder, that was pretty good. These ladies can fight. That armbar was gruesome!


----------



## MindOverMood

I was surprised Miesha didn't tap the first time:blank 

Thiago Alves had the fight won until he went for the takedown in the last round. Martin must of been happy though


----------



## kitshiv01

Just started getting into UFC a couple months ago, cant believe didnt get into it sooner.. so entertaining


----------



## rdrr




----------



## scooby

Rousey is so beast. That armbar was gross.


----------



## Layla

I sometimes watch it, usually only the main shows though, none of that fight night stuff, looking forward to Bones v Evans, I like both so don't know who I want to win, I don't think Rashad has the tools to beat Bones either way.


----------



## dk321

Looking forward to Overeem vs Dos Santos


----------



## whatevzers

Layla said:


> I sometimes watch it, usually only the main shows though, none of that fight night stuff, looking forward to Bones v Evans, I like both so don't know who I want to win, I don't think Rashad has the tools to beat Bones either way.


Hoping Evans will win :yes


----------



## InMyDreams55

I watch it from time to time....i never know when it's on......i always miss it.


----------



## clockwork orange

dk321 said:


> Looking forward to Overeem vs Dos Santos


Its going to be a blast. The best HW card in the UFC.


----------



## bkhill5

Unvoiced said:


> Hoping Evans will win :yes


I like them both and will definatly watching. I think Bones will win though.


----------



## Layla

Unvoiced said:


> Hoping Evans will win :yes


It would be good for him, but in his last fight he seemed off the pace, he really should of knocked Davis out, Bones seemed to enjoy the fact he couldn't, saying that though Bones had more trouble than I have seen him have against Machida, but at least he finished it, I want a 5 round war ending with a knockout, a first round KO would be a let down.


----------



## Laith

dk321 said:


> Looking forward to Overeem vs Dos Santos


For sure!
I think JDS is the better boxer and has a lot more power than Overeem, but overeem is probably the more well rounded striker. If I was Overeem I'd keep distance and shoot on JDS asap. Though I'm not even sure taking it to the ground would favor overeem since we haven't really gotten to see what JDS can do off his back. It would take JDS out of his comfort zone and break the rhythm he's had in previous fights though which could rock him mentally even if he doesn't take damage.

I hope JDS wins. Good fighter and seems like a great person too.

Also can't wait to see Mir Vs Velasquez.. Going for Mir

Hope Chael wins the title...dudes hilarious, would love to see him as the champ. Though I guess in his mind he already is and will just be defending his title against silva lol.


----------



## 562

Skylaishot said:


> You mean half naked guys rolling on the floor together? Yeah I love it!
> 
> (Sarcasm to the max)
> 
> Once in a hotel, I was just switching channels then ufc came on... I sh*t bricks, and my whole family laughed. True story.


I laughed my *** off. My family had the same reaction. That one of the thing i dislike about the UFC. The rule set is different from PRIDE Which is another organization of mma. That allow soccer kicks, knees to the head, Also stop "Stalling" An average person would switch through the channel and see one guy on top of another and its like what the hell am i watching?



Laith said:


> For sure!
> I think JDS is the better boxer and has a lot more power than Overeem, but overeem is probably the more well rounded striker. If I was Overeem I'd keep distance and shoot on JDS asap. Though I'm not even sure taking it to the ground would favor overeem since we haven't really gotten to see what JDS can do off his back. It would take JDS out of his comfort zone and break the rhythm he's had in previous fights though which could rock him mentally even if he doesn't take damage.
> 
> I hope JDS wins. Good fighter and seems like a great person too.
> 
> Also can't wait to see Mir Vs Velasquez.. Going for Mir
> 
> Hope Chael wins the title...dudes hilarious, would love to see him as the champ. Though I guess in his mind he already is and will just be defending his title against silva lol.


I want Ubereem to win. Just because i've been a fan of him since Pride/K-1 As for striking i think overeem has the advantage but.... he has a very suspect chin.. Which we seen him get tko/k.o many times before. JDS so far to me he seem unstoppable, Crazy chin took many shots. I wonder if hes able to take on overeem striking. I like both fighters so much i don't think i'm able to watch it i want them to win both

P.S I CREATED A GROUP GUYS! FEEL FREE TO JOIN 
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/ufc-pride-bellator-strikeforce-534/


----------



## imt

562 said:


> I want Ubereem to win. Just because i've been a fan of him since Pride/K-1 As for striking i think overeem has the advantage but.... he has a very suspect chin.. Which we seen him get tko/k.o many times before. JDS so far to me he seem unstoppable, Crazy chin took many shots. I wonder if hes able to take on overeem striking. I like both fighters so much i don't think i'm able to watch it i want them to win both


JDS would definitely have to rely on his overwhelming, one shot punching power. Other than that, he'll also have to work the clinch, and maybe even take it to the ground, because I highly doubt that he can stand up with Overeem. Dos Santos is not an easy person to knock out though. I got JDS taking it via KO (1st round).


----------



## Layla

Dos Santos will beat Overeem because he is a nice guy, and nice things happen to nice guys, but being serious, I think Dos Santos will stand and bang with Overeem, I've seen Overeem beat up in the stand up game by fighters much less talented that Dos Santos.


----------



## rdrr

Understand Overeem fought primarily at MW and LHW when he lost to the likes of Liddell and others, Rua, Arona... where the weight cut diminished his standup and cardio. He also was very young and has matured with his skills and frame. Not saying he is a cardio machine now, but his hand power and speed in the HW division combined with kicks, make him a threat. I say Overeem wins in 3rd.


----------



## 562

Layla said:


> Dos Santos will beat Overeem because he is a nice guy, and nice things happen to nice guys, but being serious, I think Dos Santos will stand and bang with Overeem, I've seen Overeem beat up in the stand up game by fighters much less talented that Dos Santos.


I'm the biggest fan of dos santos but I'm hoping overeem will beat him still, Lol I say this is a bad style for both fighters. Bad or not he got something most heavyweight don't have that accurate, Strong striking. I apologize but I have to disagree with you there though. Overeem in my honest opinion fought better strikers during his time in pride. Where most fighters then were at there peak. Back then he wasn't as great as he is now. Chuck liddel, Shogun, Heck even Kharitoniv Who wouldn't be k.o by those guys? Lol as for heavyweight competition Dos santos never really fought someone as crisp striker maybe Crocop. Dos santos never got k.o before i can't wait to see if he can withstand overeem punches the guy got a major chin... Overeem not so much. Lol


----------



## Layla

562 said:


> I'm the biggest fan of dos santos but I'm hoping overeem will beat him still, Lol I say this is a bad style for both fighters. Bad or not he got something most heavyweight don't have that accurate, Strong striking. I apologize but I have to disagree with you there though. Overeem in my honest opinion fought better strikers during his time in pride. Where most fighters then were at there peak. Back then he wasn't as great as he is now. Chuck liddel, Shogun, Heck even Kharitoniv Who wouldn't be k.o by those guys? Lol as for heavyweight competition Dos santos never really fought someone as crisp striker maybe Crocop. Dos santos never got k.o before i can't wait to see if he can withstand overeem punches the guy got a major chin... Overeem not so much. Lol


Strikeforce didn't do much though to showcase Overeem, and the victory over Lesnar meant nothing, Overeem is great no doubt about it, but while he has the power, I don't think he has the speed to match like Dos Santos does, if Junior tees off on him with his back to the cage, I think it will be over very quickly, but if Overeem has Dos Santos in the same position I can see him getting out of it, I hope we get at least two rounds though before it ends, I want the finish to be brutal Lol.


----------



## 562

Layla said:


> Strikeforce didn't do much though to showcase Overeem, and the victory over Lesnar meant nothing, Overeem is great no doubt about it, but while he has the power, I don't think he has the speed to match like Dos Santos does, if Junior tees off on him with his back to the cage, I think it will be over very quickly, but if Overeem has Dos Santos in the same position I can see him getting out of it, I hope we get at least two rounds though before it ends, I want the finish to be brutal Lol.


Woah the last sentence made me.. :| Your a pretty violent chick. Arent you? Its gonna be something like this. (Where is he got dammit :wife ) ........ (







oh noes i hope she doesn't find me!


----------



## Layla

562 said:


> Woah the last sentence made me.. :| Your a pretty violent chick. Arent you? Its gonna be something like this. (Where is he got dammit :wife ) ........ (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh noes i hope she doesn't find me!


Lmao  nice, I don't want anyone to get hurt, but lets face it, we all like a good KO, especially in the HW division.


----------



## rambo

I luv watchin GOOD ufc fights. Not bull **** ones. 

My fav
Machida
Cain Velasquez
Dominick Cruz
Shogun
ANDERSON SILVA!!!
and prolly SONNEN. I'm starting to like his ******* personality.


----------



## iChoseThisName

Alistair Overeem fails pre-fight drug test, likely out of UFC 146 title fight | MMAjunkie.com

**** that cheater.


----------



## Kennnie

How to pick up girls fast! by Rampage Jackson............. lmfao hes crazy


----------



## Layla

iChoseThisName said:


> Alistair Overeem fails pre-fight drug test, likely out of UFC 146 title fight | MMAjunkie.com
> 
> **** that cheater.


Why the fvck would he do this, he must of know he would get caught, I'm calling he was scared of a big kabosh from Junior.


----------



## iChoseThisName

Layla said:


> Why the fvck would he do this, he must of know he would get caught, I'm calling he was scared of a big kabosh from Junior.


Random test so he couldnt cycle off would be my guess.


----------



## Layla

I wonder who they will get to replace him?


----------



## Kennnie

Layla said:


> Strikeforce didn't do much though to showcase Overeem, and the victory over Lesnar meant nothing, Overeem is great no doubt about it, but while he has the power, I don't think he has the speed to match like Dos Santos does, if Junior tees off on him with his back to the cage, I think it will be over very quickly, but if Overeem has Dos Santos in the same position I can see him getting out of it, I hope we get at least two rounds though before it ends, I want the finish to be brutal Lol.


Wow, i think im in love.


----------



## Kennnie

slow down everyone he didnt get test positive for squat...... yet so hold your horuses


----------



## iChoseThisName

Layla said:


> I wonder who they will get to replace him?


Murr seems like the logical choice. So JDS via destruction then lol.


----------



## rdrr

I think it was the testosterone from all that horse meat he has been eating.


----------



## Kennnie

Heres a great websire for MMA Lovers For Those who love the fighters just as much as there fights
http://middleeasy.com/


----------



## iChoseThisName

Kennnie said:


> slow down everyone he didnt get test positive for squat...... yet so hold your horuses


What on earth else could cause such ridiculously high testosterone levels? In excess of 10:1....


----------



## Layla

iChoseThisName said:


> Murr seems like the logical choice. So JDS via destruction then lol.


Lol seems like the likely way the fight would go, there really isn't anyone else unless they handed a rematch to Cain and that would just go the same way too.


----------



## iChoseThisName

Layla said:


> Lol seems like the likely way the fight would go, there really isn't anyone else unless they handed a rematch to Cain and that would just go the same way too.


Maybe, though I would hope Cain would come in to the fight in better shape for a rematch. He looked awful in his last fight unlike his previous fights. Think he was a bit injured too.


----------



## Kennnie

iChoseThisName said:


> What on earth else could cause such ridiculously high testosterone levels? In excess of 10:1....


Horse Meat LMFAO


----------



## Layla

iChoseThisName said:


> Maybe, though I would hope Cain would come in to the fight in better shape for a rematch. He looked awful in his last fight unlike his previous fights. Think he was a bit injured too.


Cain and Mir have a fight for the number one contender so it has to be one of them, yeah, he was destroyed in that fight, I still think Junior could beat him if he is 100% though.


----------



## iChoseThisName

Layla said:


> Cain and Mir have a fight for the number one contender so it has to be one of them, yeah, he was destroyed in that fight, I still think Junior could beat him if he is 100% though.


True indeed. I can see JDS as the next Fedor running through the division. Only minus fighting cans every so often.


----------



## Layla

iChoseThisName said:


> True indeed. I can see JDS as the next Fedor running through the division. Only minus fighting cans every so often.


Lol yeah, he really does seem like the complete package, when he tees off it's almost certainly over unless you have a fat head and a beard for protection.


----------



## imt

Kennnie said:


> Horse Meat LMFAO


...and Shark


----------



## foe

Jones vs Evans is two nights away. I don't follow UFC regularly but I'm always up for the big fights. 

If anybody is gonna stop Bones, it'll be Evans. Otherwise, I think Jones will be the GSP and Silva of the Light Heavyweight division.


----------



## 562

Layla said:


> I wonder who they will get to replace him?


I was hoping Dan henderson. :/


----------



## scooby

562 said:


> I was hoping Dan henderson. :/


I'd prefer Hunt. That fight could be great.


----------



## foe

I was a bit disappointed in the Jones-Evans fight. Jones seemed like the fought just to get the decision, while Evans was just fighting not to get knocked out or submitted.


----------



## McShakesalot

UFC 145 was boring, I know they try to hype the fights up but atleast try and fight, Evans!:mum
JDS is gonna murder Mir


----------



## awesome

> JDS is gonna murder Mir


Don't be so sure! One wrong move for JDS and he can get caught in one of Mir's submissions!


----------



## LittleBearBrah

awesome said:


> Don't be so sure! One wrong move for JDS and he can get caught in one of Mir's submissions!


----------



## McShakesalot

Yea lol I forgot about that nasty sub he pulled.


----------



## clockwork orange

my picks on UFC on FOX3 
im going with the underdogs
Diaz
Hendricks
Belcher
Johnson


----------



## sporteous

UFC on Fox:
Diaz
Koscheck
Palhares
Barry
Johnson
Dodson
Hathaway


----------



## FTFADIA

clockwork orange said:


> my picks on UFC on FOX3
> im going with the underdogs
> Diaz
> Hendricks
> Belcher
> Johnson


Hendricks is actually the favorite and I'm not quite sure if he should be. I'm wondering if people are over valuing his ko of fitch and under valuing Kos because of his performance against Pierce. This is tough one to pick but sure let's go with Hendricks cause GSP needs a new challenger and I'm not a Kos fan.

I'm betting on miller and Johnson.


----------



## sporteous

ESPN UK aren't showing UFC on FOX 3. It clashes with American soccer!! **** you ESPN, you suck. American soccer is at the standard of League 2 in England.


----------



## clockwork orange

UFC on FOX3: Damn i should have bet on this i got it all right


----------



## LittleBearBrah

Bump for Dos Santos vs Mir. I like Dos Santos a lot. Great guy. I don't like Mir, but I want to see an arm come off ;D. Cain for Heavyweight champion for 5 years until retirement.


----------



## sporteous

Yeah I think Dos Santos wins by knockout in the first or second. It's live right now you freaks, Lavar 'can't roll' Johnson needs to work on his jiu-jitsu.


----------



## sporteous

Oh my goodness, Roy Nelson just KO'd peewee Herman!!!!


----------



## Shy one here

I love me some MMA!!! Hopeing Cain wins tonight!!


----------



## sporteous

Shy one here said:


> I love me some MMA!!! Hopeing Cain wins tonight!!


I'm looking forward to that fight the most.


----------



## sporteous

That was horrific… Velasquez is a beast.


----------



## Shy one here

CAIN IS A MONSTER!!! LIKE A SEEN FROM A HORROR MOVIE!!

I WAS JUMPING UP AND DOWN WHEN HE WON!!


----------



## sporteous

And now…. Iiiiiiiiit's time!!!


----------



## sporteous

Dos Santos vs Velasquez || Is next.


----------



## LittleBearBrah

Haha, Cain almost killed Silva lmao. Dos Santos vs Cain 2 is going to be epic. I doubt Cain will get knocked out in this one... at least not so quick haha. Dos Santos is a dangerous man, but my boy is destined for greatness.


----------



## clockwork orange

Dos santos will win..
Ufc on fox5 looks pretty stacked


----------



## ufc

LittleBearBrah said:


> Haha, Cain almost killed Silva lmao. Dos Santos vs Cain 2 is going to be epic. I doubt Cain will get knocked out in this one... at least not so quick haha. Dos Santos is a dangerous man, but my boy is destined for greatness.


Idk Dos Santos looks invincible right now. But either way it's gonna be one hell of a fight. I'm lookin forward to seeing Griffin and Sonnen go at it.


----------



## MiMiK

man i really wanted to watch dan henderson vs jon bone jones!


----------



## burrito

MiMiK said:


> man i really wanted to watch dan henderson vs jon bone jones!


Same here. The Belfort Fight should be fun too, but I doubt it will go past 2 rounds.


----------



## ThingsRlookingUp

Aldo vs Edgar!!! Finally injuries giving fans a super fight. Its gonna be a war!


----------



## bent

^ya that will be an interesting fight. but I think Aldo will win pretty easily. I like Edgar too but I would view an Edgar victory as a surprising upset.


----------



## scooby

So many injuries ruining cards these days. What's the go with that?


----------



## sporteous

It's so frustrating, i was so excited for Aldo vs. Edgar.


----------



## MindOverMood

Mir is out of the Cormier fight too:no


----------



## MindOverMood

I was just teling my brother how out of shape Cung Le looked and POW this happened


----------



## BlackCanvas

^^^ Love it. 

Cung's boxing technique has shown to be pretty mediocre in the past, even against wild punchers like Wand and Cote. I don't think Franklin respected his hands and only really prepared for the kicks. That's probably one of the reasons he got caught so easily. Even before that he was just kinda flailing his arms to block strikes and didn't cover up like he should have. 

But damn, dude has some power in his hands. Franklin got blindsided. 

Happy for Cung. I hope he fights again really soon. Lots of interesting match ups in store.


----------



## scooby

Welcome back, GSP.


----------



## BlackCanvas

scooby said:


> Welcome back, GSP.


Indeed.

Impressive performance for having such a long layoff. I thought the fight was alright up until GSP got hit with the kick, and then he started to play it safe again like he always does. I did enjoy seeing GSP throw some crisp strikes / combos and push the pace early. Definitely a real testament to the toughness of Condit.

After this fight though, I'm pretty convinced that GSP doesn't have much to offer Anderson Silva. His striking is quite overrated. He's not only had trouble vesus Condit who tagged him multiple times tonight and almost had him finished, but he's also been hit multiple times by the likes of BJ (who's got good boxing but nothing on Silva's level), Shields (lol), Serra, and so on. Silva would pick him apart on the feet, and I don't think GSP is big enough to bully Silva with wrestling like he does to all of his other opponents. Silva needs to fight Jon Jones.

Hendricks is the clear #1 contender at WW now after the devastating KO win over Kampmann. He's got great wrestling, is fast, explosive, has both competent striking and deadly knockout power in his hands. More dangerous skillset than some of the other grapplers GSP has faced recently which makes this fight very interesting.

I wouldn't be surprised to see a Hendricks upset. I'd expect to see another decision for GSP as usual, unfortunately.


----------



## TimeConsumer

11:09 - Rory Macdonald is one of us.

People on youtube say he's socially awkward and that he seems like a serial killer. O_O


----------



## scooby

So pumped for this fight. I really hope BJ beats Rory, and even finishes him, but I have a feeling that Rory is too much for him at this point in their careers. Massive BJ Penn fan here.


----------



## MindOverMood

^Come fight time, Rory will have about 20 pounds on him:lol



This is and will be for a long time, the best card on network television ever.


----------



## scooby

Pretty cool having 2 UFC events on this weekend. I went to see the Sotiropolous vs Pearson card live. First time ever attending an event, and it was amazing. The energy of the crowd cheering is just spectacular. I definitely will be going to more events if they come back my way. Sucks that Soti lost though, was hoping he could win but I expected him to lose. Seems he has a tough time with strikers.


----------



## BeTrueToYourself

Looking forward to Dos Santos vs Velasquez 2 this weekend! :clap

I have Cain taking it and I can't wait for the Lauzon fight either, that should be fireworks! Great to see the Crippler return too, hopefully he can get the W.

Anyone else going to be watching it?


----------



## MindOverMood

I will be watching.

My picks for the main card will be:

JDS via TKO
Jim Miller via UD
Tim Boetsch via UD
Okami via UD
Chris Leben via TKO


----------



## MiMiK

yea cant wait for the fight! going to watch the live weigh-in's in 4 hours!

cain all the way baby!!


----------



## BeTrueToYourself

I'm pumped! Can't wait for it, tempted to lay down some coin on Cain winning but I'm very apprehensive as he seems to get tagged in 90% of his fights and JDS has the power to one punch ko anyone including him again! 

What to doooooo!


----------



## scooby

Hope JDS and Lauzon win tonight. 2 of my favourite fighters fighting tonight.


----------



## ThingsRlookingUp

Lauzon vs Miller was sick fight. The flying knee attempt was awesome. Too bad he couldnt get the finish.


----------



## scooby

...Well, damn...


----------



## Setolac

scooby said:


> Hope JDS and Lauzon win tonight. 2 of my favourite fighters fighting tonight.


no


----------



## BeTrueToYourself

Lauzon, Miller was awesome as expected, watched it 3 times now :b did anyone else feel bad for JDS during the post fight interview when the crowd boo'd him... The guy had just fought his heart out, took a beating and lost his title then they boo him.. Idiots. :sus


----------



## scooby

Yeah that was disgusting, booing someone like that after a fight like that. So disrespectful. Glad Rogan got the crowd to drown out the idiots booing with cheers.


----------



## BeTrueToYourself

Yeah Rogan is awesome, check this out its his face before each round... Crazy!










And after the fight!










He came out to Rocky music I suppose it was only fitting he left looking like him lol. Guy has serious heart!


----------



## MiMiK

BeTrueToYourself said:


> Yeah Rogan is awesome, check this out its his face before each round... Crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after the fight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He came out to Rocky music I suppose it was only fitting he left looking like him lol. Guy has serious heart!


lol it doesnt even look like dos santos in the second pic


----------



## BeTrueToYourself

I know its crazy! Lol

Here is Lauzon the morning after! Guys a beast.


----------



## rdrr

Elbows are dangerous. Defend your face in guard.


----------



## BeTrueToYourself

Sweet videos I thought I'd share with you guys.


----------



## MindOverMood

I like her even more now





Let's see if she continues her streak of winning by armbar in the first round.


----------



## ThingsRlookingUp

Pretty good card so far, anyone else watching?


----------



## scooby

Yeah I am. Bermudez vs Grice was awesome. Cheering for Hendo to win, but I also like Machida.


----------



## ThingsRlookingUp

Liz almost had what woulda been the biggest upset ever but props to Rousey another 1st rd arm bar.


----------



## scooby

That was a great main event. I really want to see Rousey fight Cyborg.


----------



## MiMiK

what an awesome main event man. as soon as i saw rousey on top i new liz was done for, ronda rousey is a beast with that arm-bar!!

i was disappointed that dan couldn't get off! i kinda new the fight was going to end up with machida running away from hendo's right hand lol.

faber looked really good, and bermudez vs grice was a really good fight too. was going for josh koscheck, idk the reff should of waited a bit longer to stop it, but koscheck probably should of kept his hands up.

cant wait for next week!! wanderlei silva vs brian stann1!


----------



## Thix

Of the 6? 7? shots Lawler landed, not once did Koscheck put a hand in front of his face. He was _in no way_ intelligently defending himself. Good stoppage.


----------



## Morbid

I didnt agree with the koscheck stoppage. No doubt he was taking some hard shots and might have been rocked badly. But he wasnt out or in a turtle posistion. Maybe the shots werent doing as much damage as they seemed to be. I think in a situation like that you have to give the fighter the chance to work his way out. Maybe Kos would have turned around and grabbed a leg. Then again he might have tried to get up and get completely blasted for a clear KO. Im all for fighter safety, but a loss might mean losing your job. Especially when dana has said hes gotta cut 100 fighters and Koscheck gets paid quite a bit.


----------



## TheTraveler

oh hells yes! I use to try some of the moves out on my giant teddy bear.


----------



## Elad

Stefan Struve got rocked in the face by a big bag of badass potatoes called Mark Hunt, I think hes too slow for the likes of JDS/cain/overeem but hopefully he can bounce back.. that knockout was vicious but expected once he was gassed and just standing in front of Hunt.


----------



## MindOverMood

I'm glad Brian Stann decided to make the fight entertaining for Japanese fans and fight to Wanderlei's strength. I'm sure if he stuck to a gameplan, he could of either wrestled Silva to a decision or tko'd him via gnp.

This gif is great:lol


----------



## Elad

MindOverMood said:


> I'm glad Brian Stann decided to make the fight entertaining for Japanese fans and fight to Wanderlei's strength. I'm sure if he stuck to a gameplan, he could of either wrestled Silva to a decision or tko'd him via gnp.
> 
> This gif is great:lol


Needs some Rousey in there.

I agree he made that a fans fight, which is good after Lombard failing to KO okami.

Its sort of frustrating how they only have 3 rounds, a lot of these fights should and could go longer.. its just take-downs are scored too highly imo.

brb take down a guy 2x in a round without doing much damage and win the round, despite getting out striked.


----------



## scooby

CT scan of Struve's jaw, if anyone hasn't seen it yet.


----------



## Morbid

I thought it was a bad gameplan for struve to stand with hunt. He should have kept jumping guard or trying to tie hunt up and look for trip takedowns. Struve really needs to learn how to use his reach effectively. Struve had an 84.5 inch reach and hunt had a 74 inch reach. Theres no way struve should have let hunt get anywhere near him, struve needs to learn how to pump that jab.


----------



## MiMiK

scooby said:


> CT scan of Struve's jaw, if anyone hasn't seen it yet.


oh wow, thats terrible. struve really needs to work on his stand up man [distance]. imo he gets tagged way to much for being 7ft tall. if he learns how to utilize his reach better, he would be a monster.

you guys ready for this saturday!!! ufc 158!

idk i am a bit more excited to see carlos condit vs johnny hendricks, that should be a really good fight. also ellenberger vs marquart!! i think this fight might finish with a knock out.

ricci and fletcher are fighting too from the ultimate fighter!


----------



## sporteous

Condit vs Hendricks was so fun to watch. Condit is a warrior, always goes to finish his opponents (apart from running from Diaz) and maybe should have got the decision..? 

GSP great performance, all time great. Diaz I love watching him fight, most entertaining fighter in the sport. Hope he comes back, but I don't want to see him lose in a boring fight. Stockton muther****er...


----------



## serlu91

sporteous said:


> Condit vs Hendricks was so fun to watch. Condit is a warrior, always goes to finish his opponents (apart from running from Diaz) and maybe should have got the decision..?
> 
> GSP great performance, all time great. Diaz I love watching him fight, most entertaining fighter in the sport. Hope he comes back, but I don't want to see him lose in a boring fight. Stockton muther****er...


Condit is my favorite welterweight, it was hard to see him drop a decision to a Hendricks that got a lot of strong takedowns but was not active at all on the ground but I'm not mad, Condit needs to take some time off to work on his takedown defense. I am fan of Diaz too but I was not really expecting him to get past Saint-Pierre, if he does decide to come back I would want him matched up against a striker.


----------

